# Sismos Portugal - 2015



## fablept (4 Jan 2015 às 16:19)

*Tópico para seguimentos de sismos ocorridos em Portugal durante o ano de 2015.*


*Links úteis*

*Sismos Portugal:*

Instituto de Meteorologia - Informação Sísmica
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismObservGeral.jsp

Instituto de Meteorologia - Comunicados Sismologia
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismComunicadosActivos.jsp

Observatório Vulcanológico e Sismológico da Universidade dos Açores
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Cvarg/

Instituto Geofísico Infante D Luiz
http://www.igidl.ul.pt/sismologia_new.htm

Centro de Geofísica de Évora
http://www.cge.uevora.pt/

Geofono 1Hz em Ponta Delgada (do fablept)
http://wpsmap.com/plot/

Consultar dados de sismometros em Portugal (by fablept)
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/sismol...-sismometros-em-portugal-6204.html#post310827



*Sismos Europa/Mediterrâneo:*

European-Mediterranean Seismological Centre
http://www.emsc-csem.org/

Geofon Potsdam
http://geofon.gfz-potsdam.de/db/eqinfo.php

*Sismos Global:*

U.S. Geological Survey - U.S. Geological Survey
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/

Live Internet Seismic Server
http://aslwww.cr.usgs.gov/Seismic_Data/heli2.shtml


----------



## fablept (4 Jan 2015 às 16:32)

Sismo sentido nas Furnas (São Miguel - Açores)



> 2015-01-04 09:44:15 37.777 -25.358 2.0 ML Furnas (S. Miguel) II/III S. Miguel: Furnas
> 
> Fonte: CVARG



Está a ser um dia de alguma actividade em São Miguel, provavelmente para a zona das Furnas/Povoação/Ribeira Quente, pelo que vejo na estação sísmica do Fogo, talvez tenham ocorrido mais de 12 sismos com magnitude inferior a Ml2.0. O sismo de maior magnitude não catalogado pelo IPMA/CVARG foi às 10:05, deve ter uma magnitude de ~Ml1.5.

Há dois dias atrás, um sismo de magnitude Ml1.5 foi sentido na Povoação (Fonte CVARG).


----------



## fablept (4 Jan 2015 às 21:16)

> A proteção civil dos Açores informou que está a registar-se atividade sísmica com epicento entre quatro a cinco quilómetros a oeste das Furnas, na ilha de São Miguel, desde as 00:58 (01:58 em Lisboa).
> 
> Desde essa hora, foram registados pelo Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) sete sismos de baixa magnitude naquela zona.
> 
> ...



Mais 5 sismos no espaço de 15 minutos..


----------



## Azor (4 Jan 2015 às 21:48)

Já podemos adiantar algo, se trata-se de origem vulcânica ou tectónica?
Por um lado, é bom que a energia vaia saindo assim devagar e aos poucos sem causar danos maiores...
É mais uma crise sísmica na ilha , daquelas a que há muito nos têm acostumado.... o CIVISA já fala até num incremento da actividade naquela zona da ilha....


----------



## Afgdr (4 Jan 2015 às 21:53)

Informação postada há pouco no site do CVARG:


----------



## Azor (4 Jan 2015 às 21:56)

O problema é que suas excelências nunca falam e raramente esclarecem a população se estamos diante de uma crise tectónica ou vulcânica... ficamos sem saber o que se passa....mas claro, falar sobre isto nos Açores, para alguns, é ainda tabu...


----------



## fablept (5 Jan 2015 às 00:14)

Em apenas um dia de sismicidade é dificil dizer se isto não se trata apenas de um dia de maior sismicidade ou se entramos numa crise sísmica, não vão dizer à toa que trata-se de actividade sísmica derivado de actividade vulcânica, há que ter alguma descrição para não assustar a população. 
Mas tb critico a falta de diálogo com a população, a falta de partilha de dados científicos, etc.. para compreendermos alguma coisa de vulcanismo/sismicidade nos Açores, temos que procurar em papeis científicos (muitas vezes pagos).

Tenho estado a ver a estação sísmica do Fogo que apenas regista em condições sismos >Ml1.0 naquela zona, e desde as 21UTC, apenas consigo encontrar um sismo, os restantes registos são tão pequenos que não consigo confirmar se são sismos ou não..provavelmente a actividade continua, mas com sismos <Ml1.0.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Jan 2015 às 02:32)

Comunicado sismológico emitido há pouco pelo SRPCBA:


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Jan 2015 às 06:22)

A coisa anda mesmo animada no que diz respeito a sismos aqui pelos Açores ... 






Dizer ainda que achei um pouco estranho o comunicado referir que o sismo foi sentido aqui na Terceira e não em nenhuma freguesia de São Miguel já que o epicentro se encontra mais próximo de São Miguel do que da Terceira ... Eu pessoalmente aqui na cidade de Angra não senti nada ...


----------



## fablept (5 Jan 2015 às 13:29)

Possivelmente na altura do comunicado apenas tinham recebido relatos da ilha Terceira, mas em teoria foi mais sentido em zonas a Oeste da ilha de São Miguel como a dos Mosteiros. Por acaso aquela hora estava meio acordado e não senti nada.

Anda tudo com os olhos postos nas Furnas, e assim do nada um sismo de magnitude 4 na Fossa Hirondelle. Sobre as Furnas, o sismo de hoje de maior magnitude foi às 06:07 (UTC)..não sei dizer de sismos <Ml1.0, mas >Ml1.0 a actividade sísmica para os lados das Furnas está mais serena.



> A atividade sísmica na zona das Furnas, na ilha de São Miguel, que se regista desde domingo, tem vindo "a diminuir nas últimas horas", segundo o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA).
> No domingo foram registados na zona das Furnas um total de 48 sismos de baixa magnitude e, segundo o CIVISA, é uma "atividade sísmica acima dos valores normais" que tem o epicentro situado entre quatro e cinco quilómetros a oeste das Furnas, no concelho da Povoação.
> 
> João Luís Gaspar, do CIVISA, adiantou à Lusa que desde as 00:00 de hoje a atividade sísmica naquela região "tem vindo a demonstrar uma tendência decrescente", lembrando que desde domingo foram registados "algumas dezenas de microssismos" na zona das Furnas, "todos de muita baixa magnitude e apenas um sentido pela população com intensidade II/III".
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (5 Jan 2015 às 20:34)

Foi registado novamente um sismo, de magnitude 1,8 ML, sentido há cerca de 1 hora nas Furnas com intensidade II:


----------



## fablept (6 Jan 2015 às 00:21)

E depois desse sismo a 1km (IPMA), 1.2km (CVARG) de profundidade, ainda ocorreram algumas réplicas >Ml1.0..
Acabou de ocorrer outro sismo Ml1.8, sentido II nas Furnas.


----------



## Afgdr (6 Jan 2015 às 02:31)

Comunicado sismológico emitido há pouco pelo SRPCBA, com o ponto de situação:


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Jan 2015 às 17:49)

Mais um comunicado sismológico do SRPCBA acerca da situação nas Furnas ...







Último evento registado no dia de hoje superior a magnitude 1.0 

14h58 
MAG. 1.6 Fonte: CIVISA


----------



## Afgdr (7 Jan 2015 às 02:17)

Comunicado sismológico emitido há pouco pelo SRPCBA:






.​


----------



## fablept (7 Jan 2015 às 04:21)

O que acho curioso neste episódio sísmico é o acompanhamento desde o início do CVARG com a população, ao contrário de outros episódios nos últimos anos, tem actualizado informações no website várias alturas do dia, baixou a magnitude mínima de publicação de sismos para >Ml1.5 e disponibilizam uma contagem de sismos ocorridos nos comunicados da Protecção Civil. Mas compreende-se que devido a profundidade dos eventos (<5km) e proximidade das Furnas, não é preciso um sismo de magnitude relevante para ser sentido. Já que o CVARG/Proteção Civi disponibiliza a contagem total, podiam por numa tabela/mapa com a sua localização, para nós, meros curiosos.
A comunicação social açoriana tem dado algum destaque a este episódio.

Felizmente este episódio tem sido relevante pelo número de sismos e não pela libertação de energia, não sabemos a magnitude da maioria dos sismos, mas provavelmente o total deve ser menor que o equivalente a um sismo de Ml2.5..tem todos uma profundidade <5km (pelo menos os catalogados publicamente) e está tudo centrado num raio muito pequeno, na maioria dos sismos que consigo calcular a distância, anda tudo à volta do mesmo lugar.

Bom, seria o VolcanoCafe ter interesse neste episódio, para aprendermos mais qualquer coisa sobre a nossa geologia..mas por lá só se fala da Islândia eheh


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Jan 2015 às 02:15)

Novo comunicado do SRPCBA com as novidades do dia de hoje ... 







A verdade é que continuam a sair comunicados com o acompanhamento da situação o que significa que há motivos para seguir esta situação de perto ... Outra coisa que reparei foi no título do comunicado "Actividade no Vulcão das Furnas - São Miguel" o que dá a entender que estes sismos são um libertar de energia do vulcão ... ( não sei se esta será a verdade mas a semântica do comunicado assim o indica e dada a falta de informações mais detalhadas é normal que as pessoas pensem e especulem acerca do cenário atrás referido ... ).


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2015 às 03:36)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Novo comunicado do SRPCBA com as novidades do dia de hoje ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haverá algum registo de tremor constante, como quando a lava flui internamente? Temos alguma estação com dados acessíveis? Penso que toda a gente estaria interessada numa explicação oficial do mecanismo que está a provocar esta série, a monitorização constante e estes comunicados estão a aumentar a expectativa mas sem a divulgação oficial de qualquer teoria fica-se a imaginar cenários que não nos deixam descansados certamente. Penso que também seria importante avançarem com uma comunicação sobre a raridade ou, pelo contrário, a normalidade deste cenário. São frequentes estas crises ou não?


----------



## Afgdr (8 Jan 2015 às 03:38)

Wessel1985 disse:


> A verdade é que continuam a sair comunicados com o acompanhamento da situação o que significa que há motivos para seguir esta situação de perto ... Outra coisa que reparei foi no título do comunicado "Actividade no Vulcão das Furnas - São Miguel" o que dá a entender que estes sismos são um libertar de energia do vulcão ... ( não sei se esta será a verdade mas a semântica do comunicado assim o indica e dada a falta de informações mais detalhadas é normal que as pessoas pensem e especulem acerca do cenário atrás referido ... ).




Wessel1985, concordo plenamente contigo. Se reparares, no comunicado anterior já tinham feito esta alteração do título e, na altura, até comentei o mesmo que referiste com um amigo meu. Não sei se é um lapso da parte deles, mas de facto facilmente associamos o título a atividade vulcânica, com a ausência da palavra "sísmica"...


----------



## fablept (8 Jan 2015 às 03:52)

Acho que já passou pela cabeça de todos nós que este episódio tem origem vulcânica, e é muito provavel que seja dessa origem. Os vulcões não são estruturas estáveis, todos apresentam períodos de maior sismicidade, seja em swarms, crises de longos meses, mas maioria das vezes não evolui em algo mais..enquanto outros parâmetros geofísicos e químicos da zona das Furnas não se alterar, não temos nada com que preocupar.

Falando de São Miguel, registou-se tremor harmônico nas Sete Cidades depois de um swarm sísmico em 199x, já se passaram quase 20 anos e mais nada de relevante aconteceu. O Fogo nos últimos 30 anos tem tido sucessivas crises sísmicas e volta a estabilizar. Em Janeiro de 2012 as Furnas tb teve uns dias de maior actividade e serenou, até pode ser comportamento normal do vulcão, de vez em quando tem pequenas intrusões magmáticas, mas até pode ser de origem tectónica. Só podemos mesmo especular.


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Jan 2015 às 04:01)

Exactamente Afgdr ... Já desde o comunicado da noite de ontem que retiraram a palavra "sísmica" dos títulos do comunicado e isso faz toda a diferença ... Será lapso? É que se fosse esse o caso hoje já teriam reposto a palavra mas continuam com o novo título que remete para a tal actividade vulcânica ...

StormRic essas são as perguntas para um milhão de dolares ... A verdade é que à excepção destes comunicados as populações não tem informações mais certas do que se está realmente passando ... No meu entender caso estejamos perante uma situação de cariz vulcânico seria de bom tom informar calmamente as pessoas e colocar as mesmas a par da situação até para estas se prepararem melhor e estarem conscientes da situação ... Assim desta maneira o que poderá acontecer é um de dois cenários ...

Nada acontece e muito tempo depois destes eventos se calhar vão dizer o que realmente se passou se for oportuno ...

A situação desenvolve-se e vão ser obrigados a divulgar as informações de uma maneira repentina o que pode contribuir muito mais para situações de pânico por parte de alguns por não saberem ao certo com o que estão a lidar ...

Pessoalmente acho que isto não é um bicho de sete cabeças e que se deveria falar naturalmente acerca destes fenómenos interessantes e naturais ... Só educando as populações para a inevitabilidade de vivermos em ilhas vulcânicas e com vulcões activos é que estas vão compreender com o que estão a lidar e vão desenvolver estratégias para fazer face a este tipo de situações de uma maneira informada e mais calma na medida do possível ...

Assim só se dá azo a especulação e a possíveis situações de caos agora ou no futuro ...


----------



## fablept (8 Jan 2015 às 04:41)

StormRic disse:


> Haverá algum registo de tremor constante, como quando a lava flui internamente? Temos alguma estação com dados acessíveis? Penso que toda a gente estaria interessada numa explicação oficial do mecanismo que está a provocar esta série, a monitorização constante e estes comunicados estão a aumentar a expectativa mas sem a divulgação oficial de qualquer teoria fica-se a imaginar cenários que não nos deixam descansados certamente. Penso que também seria importante avançarem com uma comunicação sobre a raridade ou, pelo contrário, a normalidade deste cenário. São frequentes estas crises ou não?



Geralmente tremores vulcânicos/harmónicos são de pequena amplitude (a não ser que seja esteja muito próximo da superfície e/ou seja pre erupção), e a única estação que temos acesso é a do Fogo (CMLA), a cerca de 17km de distância..e tenho muita dificuldade em extrair sismos de ~<Ml1.0, quanto mais dizer se há mais algum sinal que indique que seja de origem vulcânica, apesar do tremor vulcânico ser o principal indicador de estar ocorrer actividade vulcânica, há diversos tipos de sismos de origem vulcânica, desde sismos de baixa frequência, alta frequência, tornillos, etc.

Se quiserem dar uma espreitadela na estação:
http://ds.iris.edu/mda/II/CMLA
Ou
http://wpsmap.com/portugal/ (clicam na estação localizada em São Miguel, façam download do dia e utilizem o SeisGram2K para analisar, se alguem tiver interessado posso gravar um video em como analisar os dados utilizando o SG2K).

Concordo com vocês, e muito provavelmente se a actividade continuar, alguem irá pronunciar-se..


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2015 às 05:14)

fablept disse:


> Geralmente tremores vulcânicos/harmónicos são de pequena amplitude (a não ser que seja esteja muito próximo da superfície e/ou seja pre erupção), e a única estação que temos acesso é a do Fogo (CMLA), a cerca de 17km de distância..e tenho muita dificuldade em extrair sismos de ~<Ml1.0, quanto mais dizer se há mais algum sinal que indique que seja de origem vulcânica, apesar do tremor vulcânico ser o principal indicador de estar ocorrer actividade vulcânica, há diversos tipos de sismos de origem vulcânica, desde sismos de baixa frequência, alta frequência, tornillos, etc.
> 
> Se quiserem dar uma espreitadela na estação:
> http://ds.iris.edu/mda/II/CMLA
> ...



Obrigado por toda a informação! 
Para acompanhamento é mais que suficiente.


----------



## PedroMAR (9 Jan 2015 às 01:56)

*


----------



## fablept (9 Jan 2015 às 03:41)

Nos dias anteriores os epicentros que calculava a partir da estação CMLA andava à volta de 16km (prof, 5km), o que bate +- com os epicentros do CVARG..mas agora os sismos que encontro desde as 23:00 (UTC) tem um epicentro à volta dos 8km (prof, 5km).. Congro? NE do Fogo?

Sismos que encontro desde ontem às 23:00
23:44 ~ 9km
00:06  ~9km (Maior magnitude, até registei na minha estação em Ponta Delgada)
00:31 ~8km
00:47  ~9km
00:12 ~ 8km
01:43 ~ 8km
03:11 ~8km
03:07 ~8km
02:50 ~7km


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Jan 2015 às 03:46)

Novo comunicado do SRPCBA


----------



## fablept (10 Jan 2015 às 04:23)

O CVARG catalogou outro sismo de Ml1.5 (01:07) nas Furnas, até agora não há registos de ter sido sentido.

Como o comunicado indica, verificou-se um aumento de sismicidade a partir das 23h (00 UTC)..mas ao que parece já acalmou..




Dois "traços" não são sismos, mas os restantes são. O maior "traço" é o sismo catalogado pelo CVARG às 01:07.
Fonte: IDA / IRIS

Sobre os sismos que falei de ontem com epicentro ~8km da estação CMLA ainda encontro um ou outro, mas se forem mesmo do Congro, é curioso pois nas crises sísmicas do Fogo, o Congro tb teve muita sismicidade.

E caminhamos para uma semana de actividade sísmica nas Furnas..


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2015 às 06:37)

fablept disse:


> Nos dias anteriores os epicentros que calculava a partir da estação CMLA andava à volta de 16km (prof, 5km), o que bate +- com os epicentros do CVARG..mas agora os sismos que encontro desde as 23:00 (UTC) tem um epicentro à volta dos 8km (prof, 5km).. Congro? NE do Fogo?
> 
> Sismos que encontro desde ontem às 23:00
> 23:44 ~ 9km
> ...



Nota-se uma ligeira diminuição da profundidade em função da hora de ocorrência, parece haver uma progressão nesses números. Há mais registos nesta série?


----------



## AzoresPower (10 Jan 2015 às 11:19)

Essa diminuição da profundidade pode ter a ver com ascensão de magma?


----------



## fablept (10 Jan 2015 às 15:01)

Boas.

@StormRic Essa lista de sismos que dei à 2 dias contem o epicentro (distância entre a estação sísmica ao local onde ocorreu o sismo).

Mas nos sismos de magnitude > Ml1.5, a profundidade dada pelo CVARG:
1.5 Furnas (S. Miguel) *4.9* Hoje 01:07
1.5 Furnas (S. Miguel) *3.9* 2015-01-08 18:09
1.6Furnas (S. Miguel) *4.6* 2015-01-06 15:58
1.8 Furnas (S. Miguel) *4.1* 2015-01-05 23:48
1.8 Furnas (S. Miguel) *1.2* 2015-01-05 19:19
1.5 Furnas (S. Miguel) *3.7* 2015-01-04 15:35
1.7 Furnas (S. Miguel) *4.9* 2015-01-04 10:05
2,2 Maciço das Furnas *2.2* 2015-01-04 09:44


----------



## vamm (10 Jan 2015 às 16:27)

fablept disse:


> Boas.
> 
> @StormRic Essa lista de sismos que dei à 2 dias contem o epicentro (distância entre a estação sísmica ao local onde ocorreu o sismo).
> 
> ...


Isso é muito pouco profundo comparado com outros registos. 
Será que vamos ter bolhinhas pelos Açores?


----------



## fablept (10 Jan 2015 às 19:25)

Que tipo de "bolhinhas"?
Se forem "bolhinhas" como El Hierro, já tivemos a Serreta à 15 anos que foi uma erupção parecida com o El Hierro. Esta actividade sísmica está a ocorrer em terra, na zona central da ilha.."bolhinhas" nas Furnas há em diversos sitios, é a zona dos Açores com mais vulcanismo secundário.


----------



## vamm (10 Jan 2015 às 19:59)

fablept disse:


> Que tipo de "bolhinhas"?
> Se forem "bolhinhas" como El Hierro, já tivemos a Serreta à 15 anos que foi uma erupção parecida com o El Hierro. Esta actividade sísmica está a ocorrer em terra, na zona central da ilha.."bolhinhas" nas Furnas há em diversos sitios, é a zona dos Açores com mais vulcanismo secundário.


Das vermelhas 

Mas isso nas caldeiras não fazem verificações das temperaturas, etc.? Se fosse mais do que sismos, não existiria mudanças nisso?


----------



## fablept (10 Jan 2015 às 22:16)

Devem fazer de certeza, e provavelmente neste período de maior sismicidade devem fazer mais regularmente. Tb existem estações de GPS, de CO2 (provavelmente não tantas como o CVARG gostaria). Não sou a pessoa mais indicada para falar de vulcanologia, mas acho que sismos mesmo de origem tectónica podem provocar alterações nas caldeiras, isto porque um sismo causa sempre alterações geológicas.

Aí à uns tempos tive a ideia de colocarem uns quantos sensores de temperatura enterrados à volta de um vulcão, a uma profundidade onde existe menos alterações (dia/noite), e monitorizava-se a temperatura da câmara magmática, em alturas que um vulcão entrasse num estado de "unrest" com deformação e sismicidade, verificava-se se alguns dos sensores tinha alterações de temperatura. E se o vulcão entrasse num estado de pre erupção, podia-se verificar qual o sensor com maior alteração, significando que o magma estaria dirigir-se para esse local e muito provavelmente iria entrar em erupção nesse local. A ideia não é medir a temperatura, mas sim monitorizar alterações.
Não sei se isto iria resultar, pois não tenho conhecimentos (de física) para desenvolver a teoria.. Isto são ideias que uma pessoa tem no café do zé, valem pela conversa


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Jan 2015 às 02:55)

Mais um comunicado ... 







Confirma-se que a mudança no título não foi lapso já que continuam com o mesmo título desde o comunicado em que mudaram para "Actividade no Vulcão das Furnas" ... Sigamos os próximos capítulos desta actividade que já dura há sensivelmente uma semana ...


----------



## AzoresPower (11 Jan 2015 às 11:37)

Pois, essa mudança de título leva-me a crer que é uma crise sísmica de origem vulcânica e não tectnónica.

O CIVISA podia esclarecer isso, não querem 'assustar' a população, mas acho que já merecia alguma explicação. Vivendo numa zona vulcânica e com atividade sísmica constante, o povo devia ser melhor informado em relação a esta situação.


----------



## Azor (11 Jan 2015 às 13:07)

Não se trata de assustar a população, mas sim informar e manter as pessoas da ilha ao corrente do que se está passando.
Em outros locais do mundo igualmente propensos a actividade vulcânica, as entidades competentes por norma não costumam "iludir" o povo para estas coisas. Estão à espera que o Vulcão acorde para depois tentarem evacuar a ilha quando nem existem planos de salvamento a esse nível?
Ou melhor, o existir eles até existem, só que ninguém faz caso.
Quem vive nos Açores arrisca se de tempos a tempos a ter de passar por situações destas, só que as pessoas preferem fingir que está tudo bem e que as desgraças só acontecem na terra dos outros.
Vivemos em cima de magma incandescente, e as Furnas e área envolvente são uma autêntica panela de pressão prestes a arrebentar a qualquer momento.
É lamentável que só agora mudem o título.
Enfim,... com bananas e bolos se enganam os tolos!


----------



## vamm (11 Jan 2015 às 16:00)

Tinha na minha ideia que quem vive nos Açores sabe que a qualquer momento as coisas podem mudar. Pelo menos acho que se eu morasse num sítio "de risco", digamos assim, estaria sempre atenta a essas coisas.


----------



## Azor (11 Jan 2015 às 16:21)

vamm disse:


> Tinha na minha ideia que quem vive nos Açores sabe que a qualquer momento as coisas podem mudar. Pelo menos acho que se eu morasse num sítio "de risco", digamos assim, estaria sempre atenta a essas coisas.



As entidades como o CIVISA ou SRPCBA, geralmente não têm (ou quase nunca tiveram que me lembre) diálogo construtivo ou educativo algum com a população para falar como deve ser acerca deste assunto. Falar aqui numa eventual erupção vulcânica para algumas pessoas da politica e da sociedade açorianas é ainda tabu.
Toda a gente enterra a cabeça na areia e passam a vida brincando ao "faz de conta" , preferindo fingir nem falar acerca disso. Mas a população local já está bastante familiarizada com estas coisas.
Há pessoas que têm as suas casas e bombas de gasolina construídas em cima de fumarolas. Toda a gente sabe que eventualmente um dia poderá acontecer alguma coisa, mas se fossemos a pensar todos os dias nisso não fazíamos as nossas vidas. As pessoas por aqui aprenderam a lidar com esses fenómenos quase que diariamente. O grande problema aqui a meu ver é a falta de profissionalismo do CIVISA com a população destas ilhas, porque parece que brincam com fogo, escondendo a informação, ou então não contando toda a verdade por completo. Há sempre algo ou alguma coisa que nunca contam como deve de ser, e eu como açoriano e vivendo numa ilha que ainda por cima é sismica e vulcanicamente muito activa, acho que tenho (bem como todos os meus conterrâneos)  o direito de estarmos mais sensibilizados e educados para o que se passa, tal como fazem na Islândia, nos Estados Unidos, Nova Zelândia ou em Itália com o Monte Vesúvio.
É que se houver algo (como já aconteceu por diversas vezes no passado), só temos o mar á nossa volta como escapatória, porque as ilhas mais próximas (Terceira, Santa Maria e Pico) ainda ficam uns bons kms de distância...


----------



## vamm (11 Jan 2015 às 18:06)

Azor disse:


> As entidades como o CIVISA ou SRPCBA, geralmente não têm (ou quase nunca tiveram que me lembre) diálogo construtivo ou educativo algum com a população para falar como deve ser acerca deste assunto. Falar aqui numa eventual erupção vulcânica para algumas pessoas da politica e da sociedade açorianas é ainda tabu.
> Toda a gente enterra a cabeça na areia e passam a vida brincando ao "faz de conta" , preferindo fingir nem falar acerca disso. Mas a população local já está bastante familiarizada com estas coisas.
> Há pessoas que têm as suas casas e bombas de gasolina construídas em cima de fumarolas. Toda a gente sabe que eventualmente um dia poderá acontecer alguma coisa, mas se fossemos a pensar todos os dias nisso não fazíamos as nossas vidas. As pessoas por aqui aprenderam a lidar com esses fenómenos quase que diariamente. O grande problema aqui a meu ver é a falta de profissionalismo do CIVISA com a população destas ilhas, porque parece que brincam com fogo, escondendo a informação, ou então não contando toda a verdade por completo. Há sempre algo ou alguma coisa que nunca contam como deve de ser, e eu como açoriano e vivendo numa ilha que ainda por cima é sismica e vulcanicamente muito activa, acho que tenho (bem como todos os meus conterrâneos)  o direito de estarmos mais sensibilizados e educados para o que se passa, tal como fazem na Islândia, nos Estados Unidos, Nova Zelândia ou em Itália com o Monte Vesúvio.
> É que se houver algo (como já aconteceu por diversas vezes no passado), só temos o mar á nossa volta como escapatória, porque as ilhas mais próximas (Terceira, Santa Maria e Pico) ainda ficam uns bons kms de distância...



Isso é certo, quem aí vive sabe bem onde mora e só têm é que seguir a sua vidinha na mesma. Eu julgava é que havia isso mesmo, alguma entidade que esclarece-se a população quanto a um possível plano de fuga ou quanto a simples medidas de segurança. Mas sendo assim é o mesmo que estar às escuras


----------



## fablept (11 Jan 2015 às 19:19)

Freedom A única informação oficial sobre o que fazer em caso de uma erupção:
http://www.prociv.azores.gov.pt/?pagina=riscos&subPagina=erupcoes

Concordo contigo @Azor, é preciso educar as pessoas sobre estas situações, mas a verdade é que a maioria das pessoas não liga..pois "nunca" irá acontecer nada. Apesar de que hoje em dia consegue-se perceber muito melhor o comportamento de um vulcão, ainda há surpresa desagradáveis, como a erupção do ano passado no vulcão do Japão, em que num dia começou a ocorrer actividade sísmica (não muito intensa) e entrou em erupção no dia seguir.

Para quem tiver curiosidade, deixo aqui o código de alerta vulcânico do CVARG (Fonte: Waybackmachine - CVARG)..





O problema das Furnas, é que quando ocorre uma erupção, é em grande..o magma (estima-se que a câmara magmática do vulcão das Furnas está a uma profundidade de 4km) tem um teor muito alto de sílica que o torna muito explosivo, a última erupção de 1630 estima-se que foi VEI5..

Mas até agora não temos nada que indique isto tenho origem vulcânica e que possa desenvolver para algo mais, e apesar de continuar a ocorrer sismicidade na zona, o número de sismos de magnitude >ML1.0 diminuiu ao longo dos dias..


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2015 às 19:41)

A crise sísmica nos Açores passa a ser feita neste tópico.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/episodio-sismico-nas-furnas.8091/page-3


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Jan 2015 às 16:01)

E depois das Furnas o CIVISA acabou de lançar um comunicado sismológico em relação à Fossa de Hirondelle ...


----------



## fablept (29 Jan 2015 às 23:11)

Foi como disse no outro tópico do episódio sísmico nas Furnas, este último mês tem sido atípico em termos de sismicidade.. mas a diferença do episódio das Furnas, é que esta sismicidade tem ocorrido numa faixa bem maior, +-60km de comprimento, pelo conhecemos da Fossa da Hirondelle, não me admirava nada se ocorresse um sismo a rondar magnitude 4.
O Banco Dom João de Castro continua com picos de sismicidade ao longo do último mês..


----------



## fablept (30 Jan 2015 às 23:11)

Acabou de ocorrer um sismo de magnitude 3.6 na Fossa da Hirondelle, segundo o CVARG, foi sentido II/III nos Ginetes.


----------



## Orion (30 Jan 2015 às 23:15)

fablept disse:


> não me admirava nada se ocorresse um sismo a rondar magnitude 4.





fablept disse:


> Acabou de ocorrer um sismo de magnitude 3.6 na Fossa da Hirondelle, segundo o CVARG, foi sentido II/III nos Ginetes



Hehe. Acertaste 24 horas depois


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Jan 2015 às 23:16)




----------



## fablept (31 Jan 2015 às 01:16)

Orion disse:


> Hehe. Acertaste 24 horas depois


Só no euromilhões é que não acerto nada 

@AzoresPower
Excelente imagem  O Vulcão do Banco Dom João de Castro é bem visível, acredito que a próxima erupção nesse vulcão vai se formar uma nova ilhota, provavelmente temporária como da última vez em 1720.


----------



## Wessel1985 (31 Jan 2015 às 02:31)

Aqui fica o comunicado do CIVISA relacionado com este evento ...







Estranho que neste comunicado aparece na intensidade sentida uma numeração diferente da romana ... Normalmente apareceria sentido em Ginetes com intensidade máxima grau IV ... Mas aparece IIII ... Será lapso ou pode-se dizer das duas maneiras?


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2015 às 04:01)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Normalmente apareceria sentido em Ginetes com intensidade máxima grau IV ... Mas aparece IIII ... Será lapso ou pode-se dizer das duas maneiras?



É lapso, "4" ou qualquer outro número em numeração romana só tem uma forma de escrita correcta.


----------



## Afgdr (10 Fev 2015 às 17:58)

Foi sentido um sismo de magnitude 3,5 ML na Graciosa às 6h42 locais com intensidade máxima II/III.

O SRPCBA emitiu um comunicado sismológico em que refere que se está a registar alguma atividade sísmica a W da Graciosa.


----------



## fablept (13 Fev 2015 às 13:57)

Banco Dom João de Castro a produzir muita sismicidade nas últimas 24 horas, sismos >Ml4.0 poderão ser sentidos nas ilhas da Terceira e São Miguel.


```
2015-02-13 14:12 3.4 ML SW Banco D. Joao de Castro
2015-02-13 14:02 2.4 ML SW Banco D. Joao de Castro
2015-02-13 13:46 2.4 ML SW Banco D. Joao de Castro
2015-02-13 13:15 3.7 ML Banco D. Joao de Castro
2015-02-13 13:12 3.4 ML Banco D. Joao de Castro
2015-02-13 13:00  2.8 ML Banco D. Joao de Castro
2015-02-13 12:56  2.3 ML SW Banco D. Joao de Castro
2015-02-13 12:43  2.0 ML Banco D. Joao de Castro
2015-02-13 12:41  2.5 ML SW Banco D. Joao de Castro
2015-02-13 12:39  3.5 ML Banco D. Joao de Castro
2015-02-13 12:37  3.9 ML SW Banco D. Joao de Castro
2015-02-13 04:24  2.2 ML SW Banco D. Joao de Castro
2015-02-13 04:05  2.6 ML Banco D. Joao de Castro
2015-02-13 02:12  2.1 ML Banco D. Joao de Castro
2015-02-12 10:58  2.0 ML S Banco D. João de Castro
2015-02-12 10:09  2.1 ML Banco D. Joao de Castro
2015-02-12 10:07  3.1 ML Banco D. Joao de Castro

Fonte: CVARG/IPMA
```


----------



## Afgdr (14 Fev 2015 às 00:52)

Segue-se o comunicado referente a esta situação de maior sismicidade no Banco D. João de Castro, emitido hoje à tarde pelo SRPCBA.


----------



## fablept (14 Fev 2015 às 03:15)

A actividade contínua no BDJC, já são mais de 30 sismos >=Ml2.0.. relacionado ou coincidência de ter ocorrido ontem um sismo de 6.9 a Norte da Crista Média Atlântica?


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Mar 2015 às 19:00)

Estava acordado e não senti absolutamente nada aqui por Angra ... Acho que é a primeira vez desde que me lembro de existir que há um sismo em terra aqui na Terceira ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Mar 2015 às 14:41)

E parece que houve mais um sentido aqui para os lados da Praia da Vitória ... Mais uma vez não senti nada aqui por Angra ... Aqui fica o comunicado do IPMA acerca do evento ...


Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 22-03-2015 11:48
_2015-03-22 11:48:00_
Ad by BuyNsave | Close
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 22-03-2015 pelas 11:48 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 2.2 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 4 km a Este de Sta Cruz (P.Vitória) (Terceira). 

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na freguesia de Sta Cruz, concelho de Praia da Vitória. 
Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. 


Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).


----------



## PedroMAR (1 Abr 2015 às 01:28)

Aviso de Sismo Sentido

ANPC - Gabinete do Presidente IPMA - Gabinete SEMAR - SRBPC - Comunicação

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 31-03-2015 22:29

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 31-03-2015 pelas 22:29 (hora
local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.3
(Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 40 km a Oeste-Noroeste do Cabo S.Vicente.
Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais
ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de
Aljezur.
Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.
Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet
(www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto da Autoridade Nacional de
Proteção Civil (www.prociv.pt).

Data Relatório:2015-03-31 23:58:39 (UTC)


----------



## fablept (19 Abr 2015 às 23:11)

Acaba de ocorrer um sismo de magnitude relevante nos Açores, ainda não há informação de magnitude e localização, mas pelo que vejo nos sismogramas, deverá ter ocorrido pelo grupo Central dos Açores (Oeste do Faial?).


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Abr 2015 às 23:16)

Parece que foi a oeste do Faial mas o @lserpa poderá ter mais informações acerca do evento ... A verdade é que aqui na Terceira não sei porquê mas pensei para mim "será que fez um sismo?" porque estava aqui na cama e senti algo muito minúsculo e depois vim a ver que sacudiu bem lá pelos lados do Faial ... Fala.se em grau 3 no Faial mas no epicentro a oeste da mesma ilha o IPMA regista 4.8 na escala de richter ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Abr 2015 às 23:17)

E aqui vai o comunicado já actualizado do IPMA ...

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 19-04-2015 pelas 22:02 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 4.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 60 km a Oeste-Noroeste do Capelo (Faial).

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Feteira, Horta na Ilha do Faial e III em Sul do Pico, LAjes, S.Roque do Pico, Silveira do Pico na Ilha do Pico.

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).


----------



## Orion (19 Abr 2015 às 23:19)

No USGS indica 4.6. 9.5 km de profundidade.

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us200027p4#general_summary


----------



## fablept (19 Abr 2015 às 23:22)

Já uns dias que estava ocorrer sismicidade a Oeste do Faial, por isso essa zona foi o meu primeiro palpite. Felizmente o sismo ocorreu ainda alguma distância das ilhas, +- 45km.


----------



## lserpa (19 Abr 2015 às 23:22)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Parece que foi a oeste do Faial mass o @lserpa poderá ter mais informações acerca do evento ... A verdade é que aqui na Terceira não sei porquê mas pensei para mim "será que fez um sismo?" porque estava aqui na cama e senti algo muito minúsculo e depois vim a ver que sacudiu bem lá pelos lados do Faial ... Fala.se em grau 3 no Faial mas no epicentro a oeste da mesma ilha o IPMA regista 4.8 na escala de ritcher ...


Estou a tentar obter informações através do civisa, mas o site não está a responder... Sei que aqui na cidade da Horta e na zona onde me encontro considero IV na Mercali Modificada... Já não sentia assim há muito tempo...


----------



## lserpa (19 Abr 2015 às 23:25)

Posso adiantar que já há relatos de que tenha sido sentido no Pico.


----------



## lserpa (19 Abr 2015 às 23:28)

Já há relatos que foi sentido em São Jorge...!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Abr 2015 às 23:29)

E eu também através do facebook vejo uma pessoa que diz que sentiu nas Velas em São Jorge ... 4.8 é um evento de grande magnitude ... Esperemos que estejam todos bem pelos lados do Faial apesar do susto ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Abr 2015 às 23:31)

Eu não posso afiançar que senti o sismo mas a verdade é que aqui na Terceira estava aqui deitado e pensei que poderia ter havido um sismo porque parece que senti uma pequena vibração muito ténue ... Se chegou cá deverá ter sido apenas uma vibração quase imperceptível ... Mas pelas ilhas do triângulo parece que se sentiu com bastante intensidade ...

SISMO DE GRAU IV NO FAIAL
Informação do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) obtida pela Antena Nove:
Ocorreu um sismo pouco depois das 22 horas do domingo 19 de abril de 2015 cujo epicentro se situou a 51 km a oeste da freguesia do Capelo na ilha do Faial que atingiu a magnitude 4.8 da escala de Richter e a intensidade IV da escala de Mercalli Modificada. Foi sentido em toda a ilha do Faial e também no Pico. Desde sexta-feira já se tinham registado 4 sismos que não foram sentidos o último dos quais às 20h50 e o penúltimo às 8h57 de hoje. No entando o IPMA considera que os eventos se inserem num padrão de normalidade.


----------



## Orion (19 Abr 2015 às 23:43)

Não senti o sismo. Mas quase invejo as pessoas do grupo ocidental. Devem dizer: Sismo? Que é isso? Não há disso aqui


----------



## Orion (19 Abr 2015 às 23:49)

O CVARG indica 4.3 de magnitude. Às 21:50 já tinha havido outro sismo de 2.9.






Adição - Reduzida a intensidade para 4.2


----------



## Orion (19 Abr 2015 às 23:59)

O IPMA 'acrescenta' um sismo às 22:08. O CVISA (ainda?) não.


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Abr 2015 às 00:13)

Parece que houve mais um sismo segundo o IPMA às 22 e 49 grau 2.1 na escala de Richter ... Poderá já ser uma réplica do outro?

E o outro sismo das 22:08 parece que se confirma ...

MAIS UM SISMO

Seis minutos depois do sismo que atingiu 4.8 (às 22h02) fez outro com a magnitude 2.9. Às 21h50 tinha feito um de 3.0 e às 8h57 outro de 2.3. Todos a oeste do Faial na mesma zona epicentral (a cerca de meia centena de km). Apenas o sismo das 22h02 foi sentido.

Mais informações que estou a retirar através do facebook do Jornalista faialense Souto Gonçalves tiradas creio da Rádio Antena 9 ( rádio local faialense )

ONZE RÉPLICAS

Após o sismo das 22h02 (hora dos Açores) o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) registou, até pouco depois das 23 horas, 11 réplicas, com magnitudes à volta de 2 graus da escala de Richter.

Pelas 23h05 ocorreu uma réplica maior (3.1) a 16 km do Capelo, bem mais perto do que o sismo das 22h02, que ocorreu a 51 km a oeste do Faial.


----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2015 às 00:21)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Parece que houve mais um sismo segundo o IPMA às 22 e 49 grau 2.1 na escala de Richter ... Poderá já ser uma réplica do outro?



Provavelmente o 'retoque' do sismo das 22:08 (que desapareceu)? O IPMA subiu a magnitude para 4.9. O CIVISA subiu também mas para, 'apenas', 4.4.

Às 23:05 mais um (IPMA): 3.2. Profundidade: 4km


----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2015 às 00:43)

A discordância entre o IPMA e o CIVISA mantém-se. O centro de cá deveria fazer o mesmo que os neo-zelandeses (do meu conhecimento não fazem). Eles mostram os registos do sismógrafos:

http://geonet.org.nz/quakes/drums/wellington

Idem para os australianos:

http://www.ga.gov.au/earthquakes/getQuakeRelatedStationsController.do?orid=1146015&quakeId=3661345


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Abr 2015 às 00:43)

E já saiu o comunicado do CIVISA ...


----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2015 às 00:49)

Muito confuso o IPMA. Desaparece o sismo das 23:05 e o das 22:49/22:08. Agora é só 1. Sismo ocorrido às 22:30. Profundidade: 1km; Intensidade: 2.1

Nota: Em caso de emergência/pânico não consultar o IPMA


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Abr 2015 às 00:54)

De facto há uma grande confusão pois as informações do IPMA não batem certo com as do CIVISA ... 

Há relatos no Facebook de pelo menos uma pessoa faialense que diz ter sentido o das 23:05 grau 3.1 embora muito suavemente ...

Novo comunicado do CIVISA ...


----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2015 às 01:04)

O CVARG ainda está retocando. Magnitude 4.5. Sentido como IV. No IPMA, sismo às 23:11. Prof. 11km; Mag. 2.1

Que confusão 

Adição: CVARG volta para os 4.4.


----------



## fablept (20 Abr 2015 às 01:11)

Sobre essas discrepâncias... Sejam bem vindos à informação sísmica em Portugal   eheh

São duas redes sísmicas diferentes (IPMA / CIVISA) que aparentemente não compartilham os dados dos sismometros, o IPMA tem uma rede sísmica nos Açores menos abrangente que o CIVISA, por isso em teoria há que seguir os dados obtidos no site do CVARG.

Sobre os sismos que aparecem num local e noutro não (E vice versa), poderá ser que duas redes sísmicas muito provavelmente vão ter obter sismos de diferentes magnitudes, ora se tanto o CVARG e o IPMA apenas disponibilizam sismos com magnitude Ml>2.0, um poderá calcular Ml1.9 e outro irá calcular Ml2.1..e esse sismo irá aparecer na entidade que obteve um cálculo final de >Ml2.0.

E claro hoje é Domingo 

Esta foi a actividade sísmica registada em São Jorge desde o sismo que antecedeu este de Ml4.4, tem ocorrido algumas réplicas mas nada de relevante.




Dados: ROSA / IPMA


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Abr 2015 às 01:11)

Mais informações da Rádio Faialense Antena 9

RÉPLICAS ABRANDAM

Durante duas horas após o sismo das 22h02 que foi sentido no Faial, Pico e São Jorge, foram registadas pelo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) 13 réplicas.

Durante a primeira hora 11 e depois mais duas na segunda hora.

Às 23h05 ocorreu a réplica maior, de magnitude 3,1. A Antena Nove apurou que pelo menos uma pessoa a sentiu. As restantes não foram sentidas.


----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2015 às 01:12)

No mapa dinâmico (IPMA), mais um: 23:51. Mag. 2.1; 6 km.

(Quer não conhecer a realidade dos Açores ainda vai pensar que é grave. Não é tão mau como parece)


----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2015 às 01:16)

fablept disse:


> São duas redes sísmicas diferentes (IPMA / CIVISA) que não compartilham os dados dos sismometros, o IPMA tem uma rede sísmica nos Açores menos abrangente que o CIVISA, por isso em teoria há que seguir os dados obtidos no site do CVARG.



Só que há um problema. O CVARG, ao que parece, não acrescenta muito depressa. O IPMA, neste momento, tem o modo pânico _on_.

Boa questão essa. Não seria melhor uma maior integração? Há meios duplicados/redundantes?


----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2015 às 01:22)

CVARG (nova entrada):

2015-04-19 23:05:34 38.753 -29.276 3.0 ML W Faial

Qual deles será (IPMA)?

2015-04-19 23:51 38,80 -29,23 6 2,1 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-19 23:11 38,70 -29,22 11 2,1 W Faial --- --- -


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Abr 2015 às 01:23)

Segundo o IPMA parece que houve mais um às 00:08 magnitude 2.8 2 km de profundidade ... 

Muita animação por aquela área a oeste do Faial ...


----------



## fablept (20 Abr 2015 às 01:33)

Orion disse:


> CVARG (nova entrada):
> 
> 2015-04-19 23:05:34 38.753 -29.276 3.0 ML W Faial
> 
> ...



A maior réplica segundo a estação da ROSA em São Jorge foi às 23:05. (Se vires na imagem que coloquei poderás confirmar isso)

Desde as 00h, ocorreu no mínimo mais 6 réplicas, sendo a de maior magnitude às 00:32.
00:03
00:08
00:16
00:19
00:20
00:32




Orion disse:


> Só que há um problema. O CVARG, ao que parece, não acrescenta muito depressa. O IPMA, neste momento, tem o modo pânico _on_.
> 
> Boa questão essa. Não seria melhor uma maior integração? Há meios duplicados/redundantes?



O IPMA provavelmente está a inserir sismos calculados automaticamente, o CVARG poderá estar a ser mais conservador e apenas colocar sismos revistos por um humano.
Sobre não compartilharem os dados sísmicos (em tempo real), é apenas uma opinião minha, pois muitas vezes noto que os epicentros do IPMA são modificados várias vezes, e muitas vezes não correspondem aos do CVARG, o que me parece que dado aos poucos sismometros instalados por ilha, tem dificuldade em acertar no epicentro. No episódio das Furnas, o IPMA só conseguiu catalogar cerca de uma dezena de sismos no meio de 200..isso só mostra que não conseguiram obter dados sísmicos suficientes para calcular os epicentros de sismos de menor magnitude.
E se for assim, claro que quanto maior o número de sismometros, melhor será o cálculo de epicentros, magnitude, etc. Toda gente fica a ganhar, o IPMA, CVARG, Proteção Civil, etc etc.


----------



## lserpa (20 Abr 2015 às 01:49)

Apesar das réplicas, penso que esta atividade já não irá produzir muitos mais sismos sentidos, esta encontra-se a uma distância muito considerável das áreas habitadas. Apesar de tudo, posso estar redondamente errado... Tenho estado a acompanhar a situação e apenas senti o evento das 22:02. Já não sentia a terra chocalhar com tanta convicção há muito tempo :/ até o meu higrómetro registou 1mm de chuva e sigo com céu limpo lololololol


----------



## lserpa (20 Abr 2015 às 09:49)

Bom dia,
Segue a listagem dos ultimo eventos registados pelo IPMA superiores a Mag 2.0 

2015-04-20 07:44 38,72 -29,27 5 2,0 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-20 07:30 38,72 -29,37 14 2,0 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-20 06:49 38,69 -29,25 2 2,1 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-20 05:33 38,69 -29,22 3 2,0 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-20 04:15 38,70 -29,23 2 2,5 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-20 03:23 38,70 -29,23 2 2,4 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-20 03:15 38,68 -29,24 2 2,0 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-20 02:07 38,73 -29,24 7 2,2 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-20 01:25 38,68 -29,26 1 2,4 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-20 00:58 38,76 -29,18 4 2,0 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-20 00:31 38,70 -29,24 2 2,8 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-20 00:20 38,76 -29,22 2 2,2 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-20 00:08 38,69 -29,26 3 2,8 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-20 00:00 38,74 -29,24 5 2,0 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-19 23:51 38,80 -29,23 6 2,1 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-19 23:11 38,70 -29,22 11 2,1 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-19 23:05 38,66 -29,29 4 3,2 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-19 22:53 38,76 -29,27 5 2,1 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-19 22:49 38,71 -29,25 5 2,1 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-19 22:47 38,74 -29,24 2 2,3 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-19 22:46 38,85 -29,20 5 2,0 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-19 22:45 38,68 -29,28 3 2,2 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-19 22:30 38,65 -29,20 1 2,1 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-19 22:15 38,73 -29,24 1 2,0 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-19 22:15 38,73 -29,22 2 2,2 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-19 22:10 38,75 -29,25 5 2,1 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-19 22:08 38,66 -29,34 9 2,9 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-19 22:06 38,67 -29,24 3 2,1 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-19 22:02 38,75 -29,26 3 4,7 W Faial III/IV Castelo Branco -
2015-04-19 21:50 38,70 -29,30 - 3,0 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-19 09:57 38,71 -29,04 11 2,3 W Faial --- --- -


----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2015 às 21:11)

O dia de ontem e de hoje foram mexidos 

IPMA:






CVARG:


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 00:25)

Há monotonia meteorológica nos Açores. Já sismológica...

CVARG:

2015-04-20 22:45:29 38.747 -29.266 2.5 ML W Faial

IPMA:

2015-04-20 22:45 38,69 -29,25 - 2,6 W Faial

Fica-se a saber que, naquele sítio, há uma falha muito mal disposta


----------



## lserpa (21 Abr 2015 às 14:11)

Desde as 00.00 de Hoje, até ás 13:00 (locais) já foram registadas 8 réplicas superiores a 2.0ML na rede de sismografos do IPMA.
Nenhum destes eventos foi sentido pela população devido à distância a que a população mais próxima está do epicentro.


Arquipélago dos Açores (Data de actualização 2015-04-21 12:08)
*Data (TU)* *Lat.* *Lon. * *Prof.* *Mag.* *Ref.* *Grau* *Local* *+ info*
2015-04-21 12:08 38,71 -29,26 2 2,0 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-21 08:46 38,78 -29,31 8 2,3 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-21 07:43 38,72 -29,25 2 2,3 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-21 07:00 38,75 -29,21 - 2,4 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-21 05:23 38,67 -29,24 - 2,8 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-21 03:22 38,73 -29,21 7 2,0 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-21 02:22 38,78 -29,19 2 2,2 W Faial --- --- -
2015-04-21 00:33 38,74 -29,21 1 2,0 W Faial --- --- -


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Abr 2015 às 14:00)

> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 23-04-2015 pelas 05:17 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3,0 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 18 km a Sul-Sudeste de Alcântara (ESP).
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II/III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Marvão.
> 
> ...








Não senti nada, também devido à hora que foi.


----------



## lserpa (24 Abr 2015 às 23:34)

Forte sismo sentido na ilha do Faial Açores, epicentro a oeste do Faial com magnitude  de 4.8 (24-04-15 ás 22:14). Ainda há pouca informação disponível até ao momento.


----------



## Afgdr (25 Abr 2015 às 00:00)

Comunicado sismológico emitido há momentos pelo SRPCBA:





​O CIVISA aponta para uma magnitude de 4,5. O sismo foi sentido nas ilhas do triângulo.


----------



## AzoresPower (25 Abr 2015 às 00:00)

É estranho...

Sismo de 4,5; centenas de réplicas e sismo de 4,8... 

Um segundo sismo de maior magnitude que o primeiro? Interessante...


----------



## Zapiao (25 Abr 2015 às 00:01)

AzoresPower disse:


> É estranho...
> 
> Sismo de 4,5; centenas de réplicas e sismo de 4,8...
> 
> Um segundo sismo de maior magnitude que o primeiro? Interessante...


Porque há-de ser considerada réplica?


----------



## lserpa (25 Abr 2015 às 00:04)

É muito estranho, raramente isso acontece!! Dois sismos de magnitude consideráveis separados 10km um do outro!  E agora está a se desenrolar mais um festim devreplicas...


----------



## AzoresPower (25 Abr 2015 às 00:04)

Réplicas foram todos os outros de magnitude 2 e à volta disso. Réplicas do de Domingo? passado.


----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Abr 2015 às 00:05)

E parece que mais uma vez já existem relatos de pessoas que sentiram o sismo nas 3 ilhas do triângulo ( Faial, Pico e São Jorge ... ) As pessoas residentes no Faial e que sentiram os dois sismos dizem que este foi idêntico ao de outro dia mas um pouco mais forte ... Ainda não existem grandes informações acerca da magnitude concreta ... Aqui na Terceira mais uma vez estava na cama meio a dormir e pareceu-me novamente ter sentido uma vibração pequena e as portadas parece que rangeram por um segundo ... Mas mais uma vez foi algo quase imperceptível ...





E aqui vão informações da Rádio Faialense Antena 9

Réplica maior às 22h29, graus 3,3 (Richter).

Ocorreu um sismo a oeste da Graciosa na tarde de hoje, por volta das 17 horas.


----------



## AzoresPower (25 Abr 2015 às 00:05)

Não conhecendo a zona, a falha é a mesma ou são em falhas diferentes, paralelas?


----------



## lserpa (25 Abr 2015 às 00:14)

AzoresPower disse:


> Não conhecendo a zona, a falha é a mesma ou são em falhas diferentes, paralelas?


É um vulcão submarino chamado Banco Condor, se a memória não me falha.


----------



## Afgdr (25 Abr 2015 às 00:16)

Comunicado emitido pelo IPMA:



> *Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 24-04-2015 22:14*
> _*2015-04-24 22:14:00*_
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 24-04-2015 pelas 22:14 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 4.8 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 45 km a Oeste-Noroeste do Capelo (Faial).
> 
> ...




O comunicado dá conta de que o sismo tenha sido sentido com intensidade máxima IV no Faial e III no Pico. 

Há relatos no Facebook de que também tenha sido sentido em São Jorge, como refere o comunicado do SRPCBA.


----------



## AzoresPower (25 Abr 2015 às 00:17)

Ok, obrigado.


----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Abr 2015 às 00:19)

O epicentro foi mais próximo 10 quilómetros da ilha do Faial que o de dia 19 dai as populações daquela ilha terem sentido com mais intensidade este evento ... As réplicas deste segundo sismo parece-me que estão a ter um grau mais elevado que as de outro dia ...

Mais informações através da Antena 9

O sismo das 22h14 (e não 22h15, como referi) foi sentido na freguesia das Angústias no Faial com a intensidade IV da escala de Mercalli modificada.

Quarta réplica, às 23h03, grau 3 (Richter).


----------



## Orion (25 Abr 2015 às 00:37)

O local em questão é um dos suspeitos do costume (original aqui):


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Abr 2015 às 01:58)

Essa subida na frequência de sismos é apenas devido à falta de registos nos anos anteriores aos 70's, presumo?


----------



## Orion (25 Abr 2015 às 02:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> Essa subida na frequência de sismos é apenas devido à falta de registos nos anos anteriores aos 70's, presumo?



Sim, claro. E nos anos 70 e 80 a mais que provável parca rede de vigilância deve ter sido a responsável por tão poucos sismos terem sido detetados.


----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Abr 2015 às 02:43)

Mais um comunicado do CIVISA ...








Informação da Antena 9 - Ilha do Faial

Quinta réplica, às 23h53, grau 2.3 Richter.

Sexta réplica às 00h24, grau 2.4 Richter.

Sétima réplica às 00h48, grau 2.2 Richter.

Oitava réplica às 00h52, grau 2.1 Richter.

Nona réplica à 01h02, grau 2.1 Richter.

Réplica número 10, à 01h03, grau 2.1 Richter.



As réplicas sucedem-se mas até agora tem seguido um padrão normal e parecido com o evento do dia 19 ... Até agora nenhum destes sismos foi identificado como sendo de outra origem que não tectónica mas decerto mais dados irão aparecer ao longo destes dias caso a situação se agrave ...


----------



## fablept (25 Abr 2015 às 14:33)

A zona Oeste do Faial é muito dada sismicidade, desde os anos 90 já ocorreram múltiplos sismos >M4..

Mapa
http://ds.iris.edu/ieb/index.html?f...&maxlon=-28.7866&minlon=-29.7980&zm=11&mt=ter

Tabela
http://ds.iris.edu/ieb/evtable.phtml?caller=IEB&st=1970-01-01&et=2025-01-01&ob=mag-desc&li=500&xla=38.9139&nla=38.4556&xlo=-28.7866&nlo=-29.7980&zm=11&mt=ter&title=IEB export: 500 earthquakes as an HTML table.&stitle=from the earliest to the latest available, all mags, all depths, with priority for size, and limited to 500.

Poderão verificar que em 1992/1993, foi um período de grande sismicidade, e o sismo de maior magnitude (mb 5.0) foi precedido de vários sismos de magnitude superior >4, o que não quer dizer que agora irá ocorrer sismos de maior magnitude, mas esta série de sismos não é incomum na zona. 
Olhando para a sismicade global nos últimos dias, este sismo pode ser fruto da interação das placas tectónicas.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Abr 2015 às 03:45)

> Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 26-04-2015 02:12
> _2015-04-26 02:12:00_
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 26-04-2015 pelas 02:12 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.5 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 6 km a Norte de Arraiolos.
> 
> ...




Dois sismos recentes quase em linha.


----------



## jorgepaulino (26 Abr 2015 às 03:54)

Boa noite,

Foram 4 sismos no total, 3 no mesmo minuto ou 2 minutos e o 4º passado alguns minutos !

Que valentes estrondos nesta noite de chuva e vento !

Pela localização do IPMA, devem ter sido praticamente "debaixo" da minha casa "


----------



## jorgepaulino (26 Abr 2015 às 13:30)

Já cá está a informação:

2015-04-26 01:16 38,78 -7,98 2 1,7 NE Arraiolos --- --- -
2015-04-26 01:12 38,77 -7,98 10 2,5 NE Arraiolos II/III Arraiolos 


2015-04-26 01:11 38,78 -7,98 7 1,5 NE Arraiolos --- --- -
2015-04-26 01:10 38,78 -7,99 2 1,3 N Arraiolos --- --- -


----------



## MSantos (26 Abr 2015 às 15:10)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Já cá está a informação:
> 
> 2015-04-26 01:16 38,78 -7,98 2 1,7 NE Arraiolos --- --- -
> 2015-04-26 01:12 38,77 -7,98 10 2,5 NE Arraiolos II/III Arraiolos
> ...



O caro Jorge Paulino não falha um!


----------



## jorgepaulino (26 Abr 2015 às 16:52)

Se eu estiver ao lado do computador devo conseguir ser mais rápido aqui a relatar que os sismógrafos a transmitir e a processar a informação ! Ehehe !

Agora mais ao sério, já há muitos meses que isto por aqui não mexia, já tínhamos comentado cá em casa que quando mexer não deve ser pouco ! E assim foi !


----------



## Orion (27 Abr 2015 às 16:39)




----------



## Orion (29 Abr 2015 às 14:24)

Depois de só ter havido um sismo ontem, hoje:


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Abr 2015 às 15:15)

Resumo da crise sísmica do Faial, bem, nunca mais acabam...
(clicar, imagem muito grande):
http://i.imgur.com/NVw21UI.png


----------



## Afgdr (30 Abr 2015 às 00:46)

O SRPCBA lançou um comunicado sismológico, na sequência deste episódio de maior atividade sísmica que se tem registado a WNW do Faial.


----------



## Afgdr (30 Abr 2015 às 11:02)

Foi registado um sismo de magnitude 4,3 ML a W do Faial às 6h29 de hoje, tendo sido sentido com intensidade máxima IV no Faial e III no Pico.

Comunicado emitido pelo SRPCBA


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Abr 2015 às 13:10)

Já é o 4º sismo sentido. Este de hoje teve 6 réplicas de magnitude superior a 2.0, até agora. Uma delas 3.3 Richter.


----------



## Zapiao (30 Abr 2015 às 15:12)

Uma questão: Porque se consideram réplicas e não sismos independentes? Porque não se diz "aconteceu outro sismo"? Existe espaço temporal para essa definição?


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Abr 2015 às 15:40)

*O que é réplica e quanto tempo dura?*

_Após um terremoto de grande magnitude é normal o surgimento de múltiplos tremores de menor intensidade. Esses eventos são chamados de réplicas ou aftershocks e muitas vezes são extremamente intensos, causando danos tão severos quanto o evento principal.

As réplicas são abalos disparados pelo tremor principal, que age como gatilho no deslocamento ou afundamento de determinadas áreas ao longo de uma falha ou interface entre placas, colaborando de alguma maneira para que zonas altamente instáveis liberem a energia armazenada na forma de um novo terremoto.

As réplicas que ocorrem após terremotos de grande intensidade podem durar muito tempo, até mais de um ano e sempre ocorrem ao longo da mesma falha, que muitas vezes só pode ter seu tamanho estimado através de uso de modelos computacionais.

Não existe um consenso de quando um abalo deixa de ser uma réplica para ser um novo terremoto, mas após um longo período de inatividade detectada na mesma zona o tremor já pode ser considerado um novo evento, sem relação com o sismo anterior.

http://www.apolo11.com/perguntas_e_respostas_sobre_terremotos.php?faq=2_


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Abr 2015 às 15:42)

Eu considero os 3 sismos com MI>4.0 e o de 3.6 como sendo sismos "principais" e os sismos que ocorrem depois destes como sendo réplicas. Não tenho qualquer formação na área, sendo apenas um curioso/interessado, por isso isto pode ou não ser errado.


----------



## Zapiao (30 Abr 2015 às 15:47)

É curioso não haver consenso na definição temporal de réplica daí a minha dúvida ser pertinente.


----------



## fablept (30 Abr 2015 às 17:20)

Qualquer sismo, seja de que magnitude for poderá dar origem a uma ou mais réplicas, mas geralmente quanto maior a magnitude do sismo, maior a probabilidade de gerar novas réplicas (maior será a extensão do movimento da falha, e probabilidade de criar novas tensões)..mas a duração temporal para se considerar uma réplica é subjectiva, pois o efeito do sismo "principal" poderá criar tensão em falhas diferentes da falha originária do sismo "principal", mas adjacentes e apenas ocorrer uma libertação de tensão após um longo período.

Mas neste episódio a Oeste do Faial, tem havido um consenso entre sismos principais e réplicas (como o comunicado do CIVISA indica), mas por exemplo no episódio das Furnas no inicio deste ano, não havia um grande consenso entre sismos principal/réplicas, os sismos ocorriam mais em "clusters", o que poderá indicar uma origem diferente do episódio no Faial.

Não fiz ainda as contas, mas acho que o total de libertação de energia deverá rondar um sismo de magnitude 5, o que já relevante. Se este episódio for parecido ao de 1992/1993, irá provocar mais uns sismos com um máximo de magnitude 5 (limite inferior), o que irá ser bem sentido nas ilhas próximas, mas que felizmente não irá provocar danos.

Hoje tb já ocorreu um sismo sentido em São Miguel (Fogo-Congro)..


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Abr 2015 às 17:48)

fablept disse:


> Não fiz ainda as contas, mas acho que o total de libertação de energia deverá rondar um sismo de magnitude 5, o que já relevante. Se este episódio for parecido ao de 1992/1993, irá provocar mais uns sismos com um máximo de magnitude 5 (limite inferior), o que irá ser bem sentido nas ilhas próximas, mas que felizmente não irá provocar danos.



Podes explicar um bocado melhor?


----------



## Afgdr (30 Abr 2015 às 18:23)

Foi registado um sismo em terra em São Miguel, a N da freguesia da Ribeirinha, na Ribeira Grande, de magnitude 1,6 ML às 11h59. Foi sentido com intensidade máxima II na Ribeira Grande.


----------



## fablept (30 Abr 2015 às 19:44)

AzoresPower disse:


> Podes explicar um bocado melhor?



Já tinha escrito sobre a "crise" de 1992/1993 anteriormente, podes ver aqui..
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/sismos-portugal-2015.8078/page-8#post-486179

Se visitares as páginas seguintes, podes ver que em 1992/1993 foi um período de grande sismicidade naquela zona, sendo que o sismo de maior magnitude (mb5.0), foi precedido por diversos sismos >M4.0. Não quer dizer que vai ocorrer a mesma coisa, mas já ocorreu anteriormente sismos de magnitude >M4 durante algum tempo..
Tabela..
http://ds.iris.edu/ieb/evtable.phtml?caller=IEB&st=1992-01-01&et=1993-12-31&ob=mag-desc&li=500&xla=38.9139&nla=38.4556&xlo=-28.7866&nlo=-29.7980&zm=11&mt=ter&title=IEB export: 500 earthquakes as an HTML table.&stitle=from the earliest to the latest available, all mags, all depths, with priority for size, and limited to 500
Mapa..
http://ds.iris.edu/ieb/index.html?f...7&maxlon=-27.2694&minlon=-31.3152&zm=9&mt=ter

Ordem decrescente por magnitude:

Mag - Prf - Data

5.0 12.2 1993-01-20
4.9 6.5 1993-01-28
4.7 15.6 1993-02-15
4.6 4.0 1993-02-24
4.4 3.0 1993-01-18
4.3 1.0 1993-01-31
4.2 13.0 1993-01-12
4.2 2.0 1992-12-25
4.1 10.0 1992-12-07
4.1 1.0 1992-12-05
4.1 0.0 1993-06-03
4.1 2.0 1993-02-02
4.1 8.0 1993-02-02
4.1 4.0 1993-05-28
4.0 1.0 1993-01-21
4.0 9.0 1993-02-10
4.0 1.0 1993-02-10
4.0 10.0 1992-11-30
4.0 2.0 1992-12-15
4.0 7.0 1992-12-02


----------



## lserpa (1 Mai 2015 às 01:26)

"O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 01-05-2015 pelas 00:05 (hora local) foi registado nas estaçôes da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 3.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 40 km a Oeste-Noroeste do Capelo (Faial)." Eu senti este!!


----------



## Orion (1 Mai 2015 às 01:39)

lserpa disse:


> "O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 01-05-2015 pelas 00:05 (hora local) foi registado nas estaçôes da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 3.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 40 km a Oeste-Noroeste do Capelo (Faial)." Eu senti este!!



O efeito psicológico é tramado. Os técnicos dizem 'ah e tal é normal'. Da secretária deles às vezes a centenas de quilómetros de distância é fácil falar (em alguns casos). Mesmo um pequeno aumenta o medo. Especialmente para quem não acompanha a situação ou não tenha conhecimentos.


----------



## Orion (1 Mai 2015 às 01:43)

O USGS ficou por 4.7:

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us20002aeh#general_summary


----------



## Orion (1 Mai 2015 às 01:47)

Uma coisa que faz muita falta nos Açores. Um ShakeMap. Algo que nem tanto é da responsabilidade do IPMA (se bem que os faz para o continente e para a Madeira) mas mais do CVARG.


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Mai 2015 às 13:28)

E a  actividade sísmica a oeste do Faial continua em grande força ... Aqui ficam as informações de um jornalista faialense ligado à Antena 9 acerca do dia de hoje ...

ATIVIDADE SÍSMICA ACIMA DA MÉDIA

Hoje já ocorreram 30 sismos. Ontem foram registados 25 e anteontem 27. Ou seja, o dia ainda não vai a meio e já fez mais sismos hoje do que ontem durante 24 horas e anteontem.

Contactei o técnico de serviço a esta hora no IPMA que, com cautela, me disse que a atividade sísmica a oeste do Faial está "acima da média". Eu permito-me dizer que está "claramente" acima da média.


Mais informações recolhidas pelo mesmo jornalista ...


OPINIÃO DO PROF. VICTOR HUGO FORJAZ SOBRE O SISMO (SENTIDO) DAS 6H29 DE ONTEM ENVIADA PARA O MEU E-MAIL

Trata-se de mais um dos muitos eventos localizados nas grandes fraturas geológicas situadas a poente do Faial.

A intensidade IV ocorrida nas Lajes do Pico também foi assinalada em São Jorge e deve-se à presença de câmaras magmáticas sob essas ilhas.

Tais massas provocam desvios das ondas sísmicas e consequentes anomalias de percurso.

Na crise de 1964, em São Jorge, evidenciámos situações semelhantes.

O mesmo com a crise de maio de 1958 no Faial.

Os comunicados do IPMA e do CIVISA deviam ser bem mais detalhados e expedidos pela Proteção Civil.

Deviam ser divulgados mapas de evolução da crise sísmica, incluindo o desenho das falhas geológicas em movimento.


----------



## Zapiao (1 Mai 2015 às 15:08)

Uma dúvida: Como é que o usgs cataloga a intensidade dum sismo que nem ocorreu em solo americano?


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Mai 2015 às 15:33)

Mais informações deste mesmo jornalista faialense após nova conversa no dia de hoje com Vitor Hugo Forjaz acerca da crise sísmica a oeste do Faial ...

VICTOR HUGO FORJAZ ESTÁ TRANQUILO

Acabei de falar com o Prof. Victor Hugo Forjaz e interroguei-o sobre o seguinte facto: ontem e anteontem foram registados, respetivamente, 30 e 29 sismos; hoje já ocorreram 40 e o dia ainda vai a meio. O que é que isto significa?

Respondeu-me que é um comportamento normal da sismicidade naquela zona. "Para mim trata-se de uma evolução normal da situação", declarou "ipsis verbis".

Adiantou, no entanto, um dado que eu próprio desconhecia. As suas palavras foram as seguintes:

"Preocupante é, durante uma crise sísmica, os eventos cessarem durante um dia ou dois quando já se está a verificar o decréscimo da atividade. Isso, normalmente significa que ocorrerá um sismo maior após esse descanso."

Perguntei-lhe: podemos comparar isso com a situação de uma pessoa doente que, quando tem sinais súbitos de melhoria, sobrevém o agravamento do seu estado e o desfecho torna-se fatal, como é costume dizer-se?

"Não se pode comparar - afirmou o professor - mas essa imagem está bem aplicada ao caso".

Victor Hugo Forjaz insistiu na importância de serenar as pessoas, o que significa que é preciso informá-las do que se está a passar. "Continuo convencido que a situação não é de perigo", finalizou.

Ponto da situação em relação à crise sísmica até agora ... ( informação recolhida pelo jornalista da Antena 9 ) 

Desde o dia 19 de abril até hoje, às 15 horas, foram registados e publicitados 192 sismos pelo IPMA:

HOJE (Até ás 15 horas) 47
DIA 30 DE ABRIL, 25
DIA 29 DE ABRIL, 27
DIA 28 DE ABRIL, 0
DIA 27 DE ABRIL, 3
DIA 26 DE ABRIL, 10
DIA 25 DE ABRIL, 15
DIA 24 DE ABRIL, 7
DIA 23 DE ABRIL, 2
DIA 22 DE ABRIL, 8
DIA 21 DE ABRIL, 9
DIA 20 DE ABRIL, 21
DIA 19 DE ABRIL, 18


Podemos assim concluir desta recolha que só no dia de hoje até às 15 horas já foram registados quase o dobro dos sismos que o dia de maior actividade até à data que tinha sido o dia 29 de Abril o que nos leva a concluir que temos vindo a assistir a um incremento da actividade sísmica naquela zona ...


----------



## Afgdr (1 Mai 2015 às 23:29)

O SRPCBA lançou mais um comunicado com o ponto de situação relativamente à atividade sísmica acima do normal que se tem verificado a WNW do Faial.


----------



## fablept (2 Mai 2015 às 02:01)

Sismograma do dia de ontem da estação sísmica do IPMA (ROSA) localizada em São Jorge. 

Dá para perceber bem a diferença de movimento do solo (neste caso na vertical) de um sismo de magnitude 4.0 (00:05 - só aparece metade) e um de 3.0 (07:58).





Fonte dos dados: IRIS  PM  ROSA


----------



## GabKoost (2 Mai 2015 às 02:45)

Tremor de terra há alguns segundos atrás!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (2 Mai 2015 às 02:45)

Ainda fiquei na dúvida mas já não o único a pensar que tinha sido um.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Mai 2015 às 02:48)

tremor de terra!!!!


O som foi aterrador, um mega ribombar tipo um trovão.


Abanou a cama!!


----------



## 1337 (2 Mai 2015 às 02:49)

Sentido, com grande barulho, muito estranho mesmo, assutou-me a valer :O


----------



## GabKoost (2 Mai 2015 às 02:51)

Alguém arrisca o epicentro e magnitude??


----------



## james (2 Mai 2015 às 02:51)

Por momentos pensei que era um trovão , a minha casa estremeceu toda apos uma especie de forte trovão . 

Incrível !


----------



## Scan_Ferr (2 Mai 2015 às 02:52)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismologia/

Magnitude 3. Profundidade 28km. E de Braga.


----------



## GabKoost (2 Mai 2015 às 02:55)

Mesmo aqui ao lado! Está perigoso isso!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (2 Mai 2015 às 02:57)

Boa noite Caros colegas;
Confirmo ouvi um som mega potente parecido a um forte trovão mas com uma certa particularidade. Deu-se entre as 2H43 e 2H44. como podem constatar neste tipo de eventos reina uma calma absoluta lá fora. Por acaso estava na cama sem conseguir dormir e ouvi bem.


----------



## Beric D (2 Mai 2015 às 03:03)

Estou em Braga. Foi sem dúvida o sismo mais forte que já senti. Grande experiência


----------



## ELJICUATRO (2 Mai 2015 às 03:06)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Ainda fiquei na dúvida mas já não o único a pensar que tinha sido um.


Sentiste ou ouviste algo por Ovar ou estás por Braga atualmente?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (2 Mai 2015 às 03:08)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Sentiste ou ouviste algo por Ovar ou estás por Braga atualmente?



Senti em Ovar. Ainda pensei que tivesse sido um trovão ou algum camião a passar na rua já que estava com headphones ao PC mas depois um colega perguntou se tinham sentido um sismo e afinal foi mesmo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Mai 2015 às 03:10)

Eu em Gaia senti também !


----------



## Andre Barbosa (2 Mai 2015 às 03:15)

Também senti. 
Uma espécie de explosão a chegar a casa, e depois estremeceu um bocado os móveis.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Mai 2015 às 03:36)

Aqui está o dito sismo de Braga. Não sabia que o IPMA dispunha de um mapa destes para os registos sísmicos:


----------



## SLM (2 Mai 2015 às 04:00)

Senti em Fafe. Um ruído enorme como se fosse mais do que um camião TIR a aproximar-se e a ir embora. Estremeceram as janelas e o cão passou-se. 

Já agora preencham o formulário com o vosso relato no IPMA para ajudar o estudo do evento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Mai 2015 às 04:41)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Senti em Ovar. Ainda pensei que tivesse sido um trovão ou algum camião a passar na rua já que estava com headphones ao PC mas depois um colega perguntou se tinham sentido um sismo e afinal foi mesmo.





SLM disse:


> Senti em Fafe. Um ruído enorme como se fosse mais do que um camião TIR a aproximar-se e a ir embora. Estremeceram as janelas e o cão passou-se.
> 
> Já agora preencham o formulário com o vosso relato no IPMA para ajudar o estudo do evento.



Já o fiz. 


O sismo criou grande alarido nas redes socias, até fiquei surpreendido.


----------



## boneli (2 Mai 2015 às 09:13)

Que sensação estranha....parecia um trovão e depois um prack.


----------



## Zapiao (2 Mai 2015 às 15:04)

Mas um sismo provoca barulho tipo trovão?


----------



## lserpa (2 Mai 2015 às 15:20)

De certeza absoluta!! Tem longos anos de experiência e que inclui um terramoto no meu historial ! Parece pedra a partir debaixo dos pés...


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Mai 2015 às 15:23)

Zapiao disse:


> Mas um sismo provoca barulho tipo trovão?


É mesmo igual ao ribombar que um trovão faz, ou ainda mais imponente. Fiquei espantado, nem quero imaginar num terramoto asério.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Mai 2015 às 15:34)

Os sismos com ruído, são aqueles mais assustadores, aqui no Algarve, o último que lembro-me que teve ruído foi a 17 de Dezembro de 2009 e teve uma magnitude de 6.1, esse sim, abanou que fartou-se, a cama dançou na horizontal e depois na vertical. 

Daí para cá, a falha de Gorringe tem andado muito soft.


----------



## james (2 Mai 2015 às 16:16)

O sismo parecia um trovão longinquo que começou a aproximar - se e a ouvir - se cada vez mais alto e no fim estremeceu tudo !


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Mai 2015 às 16:41)

Zapiao disse:


> Mas um sismo provoca barulho tipo trovão?


Parecido. A estrutura da casa e a própria terra a mexer fazem um som grave, exactamente por tudo se estar a mexer.

Aqui deu para ouvir (e sentir e bem!) no sismo de Março de 2010.


----------



## Zapiao (2 Mai 2015 às 18:17)

Como nunca senti nenhum não sei o que é um sismo, e muito menos sabia que faziam som alto tipo trovão.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Mai 2015 às 21:13)

Ser alto ou não, já depende da intensidade e do terreno em que estamos, é mais parecido ao ínicio de um trovão do que ao clímax do trovão quando soa mais alto.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Mai 2015 às 22:45)

Quando era miúdo e a viver no Ribatejo senti alguns. Um deles ficou-me marcado na memória; estava a brincar no chão da cozinha, ao lado da minha avó, quando se começou a ouvir o ribombar distante - curiosamente associava o som mais a um comboio a chegar do que a trovoada. Num instante chegou até nós e a sensação foi, literalmente, a de estar no mar e ser levantado pelas ondas, só que muito fortes e com uma cadência muito maior. Tenho memória de "ver" as ondas no chão da cozinha. Aterrador, excitante, inesquecível e, felizmente, sem danos de maior. 

Ontem não senti nada, dormia que nem uma pedra!


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Mai 2015 às 22:45)

*Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 02-05-2015 20:00*

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 02-05-2015 pelas 20:00 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 3.3 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 35 km a Oeste-Noroeste do Capelo (Faial). 

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Feteira, Horta da Ilha do Faial. 

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. 


Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).


----------



## fablept (2 Mai 2015 às 22:55)

Zapiao disse:


> Uma dúvida: Como é que o usgs cataloga a intensidade dum sismo que nem ocorreu em solo americano?


Magnitude? Ou mercalli?

Magnitude..
Dependendo de vários factores, hoje em dia com sismometros recentes é possível registar sismos com magnitude superior >4 em qualquer parte do mundo..mas as ondas chegam com uma fração de 1mm, por isso não se sente. Com o meu sistema, só registo sismos >7, dada a falta de qualidade da instalação .

Por exemplo no sismo de M4.6 no Faial, poderás verificar que foi registado a > 80º do epicentro (+- 9000km)
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=437598#scientific

Mercalli..
Em teoria um sismo de magnitude 5.0 irá provocar um movimento X cms a 10km, X cms a 20km...etc. A partir daí tens uma base para calcular uma intensidade estimada.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Mai 2015 às 23:26)

Penso que sejam apenas dados também das bases de dados globais... O IPMA tal como os outros todos também deve enviar os dados para o mundo inteiro.


----------



## Afgdr (3 Mai 2015 às 01:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 02-05-2015 20:00*
> 
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 02-05-2015 pelas 20:00 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 3.3 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 35 km a Oeste-Noroeste do Capelo (Faial).
> 
> ...




Desta vez, não houve muita discrepãncia no valor da magnitude calculada pelo IPMA (3,3) em relação ao SRPCBA (3,2).

*Comunicado do SRPCBA*








@lserpa, sentiste este?


----------



## Afgdr (3 Mai 2015 às 02:04)

Segue-se mais um comunicado lançado pelo SRPCBA com o ponto de situação em relação à sismicidade acima da média que se tem registado a WNW do Faial.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Mai 2015 às 16:35)

Foi sentido mais um sismo no Faial, de magnitude 3,4 ML (CVARG), com intensidade máxima II às 8h39 de hoje.

@lserpa, sentiste este sismo?

O CVARG não deve ter recebido relatos de que o sismo tenha sido sentido, pois na página oficial não consta como sentido. Já o IPMA lançou um comunicado em que dá conta que o sismo foi sentido.




> *Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 05-05-2015 08:39
> 2015-05-05 08:39:00*
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 05-05-2015 pelas 08:39 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 3.6 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 40 km a Oeste-Noroeste do Capelo (Faial).
> 
> ...


----------



## lserpa (5 Mai 2015 às 16:38)

Afgdr disse:


> Foi sentido mais um sismo no Faial, de magnitude 3,4 ML (CVARG), com intensidade máxima II às 8h39 de hoje.
> 
> @lserpa, sentiste este sismo?
> 
> O CVARG não deve ter recebido relatos de que o sismo tenha sido sentido, pois na página oficial não consta como sentido. Já o IPMA lançou um comunicado em que dá conta que o sismo foi sentido.


Por acaso não senti, mas alguns colegas meus sentiram... Penso que a essa hora estava a conduzir...


----------



## Afgdr (6 Mai 2015 às 21:28)

Foi emitido mais um comunicado pelo SPRCBA com o ponto de situação relativamente à atividade sísmica a WNW do Faial, que dá conta de um gradual decréscimo da sismicidade na zona em questão desde ontem, dia 5.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mai 2015 às 21:34)

*Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 08-05-2015 18:10*

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 08-05-2015 pelas 18:10 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 3.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 45 km a Oeste-Noroeste do Capelo (Faial). 

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II/III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Castelo Branco, Cedros na Ilha do Faial e com intensidade II em São Roque do Pico na Ilha do Pico. 

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. 


Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Mai 2015 às 10:23)

Bom dia.
É impressão minha (e da minha mulher) ou esta noite houve um pequeno sismo que se sentiu na Margem Sul?
Não sei que horas seriam, para aí umas 2 da manhã, mas acordei estremunhado com um tremor na cama.
Pensei que fosse outra coisa qualquer, mas hoje de manhã, a minha mulher confirmou-me que sentiu o mesmo.
Moro num 8º andar, por isso sou mais susceptível a sentir isto.

Edit: Segundo o IPMA, não houve nenhum sismo aquela hora e que pudesse ter sentido... Enfim, mistério!


----------



## MSantos (31 Mai 2015 às 12:55)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia.
> É impressão minha (e da minha mulher) ou esta noite houve um pequeno sismo que se sentiu na Margem Sul?
> Não sei que horas seriam, para aí umas 2 da manhã, mas acordei estremunhado com um tremor na cama.
> Pensei que fosse outra coisa qualquer, mas hoje de manhã, a minha mulher confirmou-me que sentiu o mesmo.
> ...



Por vezes a passagem de camiões, comboios e até autocarros podem dar essa sensação, mas dado ter sido às 2h da manhã não sei se terá sido isso.


----------



## lserpa (31 Mai 2015 às 23:11)

Mais um par de sismos na ilha do Faial, embora tenham sido de fraca magnitude, mas exatamente por cima do epicentro.


----------



## fablept (1 Jun 2015 às 00:54)

O IPMA catalogou o sismo de hoje como sismo de maior magnitude, 2.1 e localizado a sul da Caldeira do Faial. Há alguma discrepância entre o CVARG e o IPMA. 
Vendo na estação sísmica de São Jorge, à excepção de uma réplica depois do sismo de ontem, não consegui ver mais nada..por isso se tem ocorrido mais sismos tem sido de muito baixa magnitude.

Mas achei curioso a alta frequência que estes sismos tem chegado a São Jorge, à volta de 7Hz.


----------



## lserpa (1 Jun 2015 às 01:02)

fablept disse:


> O IPMA catalogou o sismo de hoje como sismo de maior magnitude, 2.1 e localizado a sul da Caldeira do Faial. Há alguma discrepância entre o CVARG e o IPMA.
> Vendo na estação sísmica de São Jorge, à excepção de uma réplica depois do sismo de ontem, não consegui ver mais nada..por isso se tem ocorrido mais sismos tem sido de muito baixa magnitude.
> 
> Mas achei curioso a alta frequência que estes sismos tem chegado a São Jorge, à volta de 7Hz.



Por acaso senti o desta tarde, foi leve, mas um pouco diferente. Normalmente sentimos o evoluir do sismo, mas neste caso, a sensação que fiquei, foi como de tratasse de um desprendimento de uma rocha de grandes dimensões e que tivesse caído. Foi uma pancada única e breve... Como disse, foi bem diferente! Até fiquei na dúvida se realmente tivesse sido um sismo... Só 10 min depois é que surgiu a informação no IPMA...


----------



## StormRic (1 Jun 2015 às 01:04)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia.
> É impressão minha (e da minha mulher) ou esta noite houve um pequeno sismo que se sentiu na Margem Sul?
> Não sei que horas seriam, para aí umas 2 da manhã, mas acordei estremunhado com um tremor na cama.
> Pensei que fosse outra coisa qualquer, mas hoje de manhã, a minha mulher confirmou-me que sentiu o mesmo.
> ...



Pode ter sido algo que ocorreu no próprio edifício, queda de um objecto muito pesado por exemplo, peça de mobiliário. Quando um armário cheio tombou por se terem quebrado os pés, numa minha antiga casa, 3º andar, o efeito foi exactamente o de um sismo. Há transportes pesados que são feitos de madrugada por causa da perturbação que fariam no trânsito durante o dia. Mas inclino-me mais para a primeira hipótese. O facto de se estar num 8º andar amplifica as vibrações produzidas nos níveis mais abaixo.


----------



## fablept (1 Jun 2015 às 03:03)

lserpa disse:


> Por acaso senti o desta tarde, foi leve, mas um pouco diferente. Normalmente sentimos o evoluir do sismo, mas neste caso, a sensação que fiquei, foi como de tratasse de um desprendimento de uma rocha de grandes dimensões e que tivesse caído. Foi uma pancada única e breve... Como disse, foi bem diferente! Até fiquei na dúvida se realmente tivesse sido um sismo... Só 10 min depois é que surgiu a informação no IPMA...



Sismos sentidos próximos do epicentro, muito dificilmente consegues ter noção das diferentes ondas sísmicas (P e S)..pois geralmente chegam cavalgadas umas com as outras. Provavelmente nos sismos a Oeste do Faial deste ano conseguias distinguir a onda P e onda S, pois a onda primária viaja a uma velocidade superior à onda S, e quanto maior a distância, maior a diferença de tempo entre as duas ondas, nos sismos a Oeste do Faial, tens uma diferença teórica de ~6 segundos entre a chegada das duas ondas (Horta centro), nestes de ontem/hoje tens cerca 1 ou 2 segundos de diferença.

Muita coisa varia na experiência de sentir um sismo, se estás em pé ou deitado, se estás em casa ou fora de casa, a zona geológica onde sentiste o sismo (sofrer ou não amplificação das ondas, ver imagem), tipo de construção da casa, etc.

Mas melhor indicado para falar da experiência de sismos sentidos só mesmo o utilizador @jorgepaulino , que já tem uma extensa coleção de sismos sentidos em Arroiolos!


----------



## MSantos (1 Jun 2015 às 18:13)

StormRic disse:


> Pode ter sido algo que ocorreu no próprio edifício, queda de um objecto muito pesado por exemplo, peça de mobiliário. Quando um armário cheio tombou por se terem quebrado os pés, numa minha antiga casa, 3º andar, o efeito foi exactamente o de um sismo. Há transportes pesados que são feitos de madrugada por causa da perturbação que fariam no trânsito durante o dia. Mas inclino-me mais para a primeira hipótese. O facto de se estar num 8º andar amplifica as vibrações produzidas nos níveis mais abaixo.



Não me tinha ocorrido essa hipótese, da queda de um objecto/mobilia mas faz todo o sentido que possa ter sido essa a causa!


----------



## lserpa (1 Jun 2015 às 18:21)

fablept disse:


> Mas melhor indicado para falar da experiência de sismos sentidos só mesmo o utilizador @jorgepaulino , que já tem uma extensa coleção de sismos sentidos em Arroiolos!


Pois, também posso dizer que também já senti um número infindável de sismos, nem arrisco a apontar um número, para não dizerem que estou a exagerar lolol... Posso dizer que só em 09-07-1998, até ao fim desse ano, a frequência diária de sismos sentidos, eram absolutamente absurdos... No primeiro mês, ultrapassavam os 20 sismos sentidos por dia, e magnitudes muito consideráveis.... 
Não tenho saudades nenhumas desse tempo lololol


----------



## AzoresPower (1 Jun 2015 às 22:36)

Já eu não sinto um sismo há muito tempo, aliás, o último que senti apenas notei pelas vibrações na loiça nos armários.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jun 2015 às 00:11)

Portalegre até nem é uma zona sísmica, por isso o último de 4.1 com epicentro bem perto em 2010 já deu para um susto bem grandinho.


----------



## MSantos (2 Jun 2015 às 22:15)

Eu até ao momento senti 4 sismos, felizmente todos de fraca intensidade, mas o primeiro que senti, que teve grau IV na escala de Mercalli deu para assustar.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jun 2015 às 22:16)

Aqui chegou a ser IV-V, já abanou bem.


----------



## fablept (5 Jun 2015 às 22:49)

Sismo sentido (Intensidade máxima IV) na Ribeira Grande (São Miguel - Açores) no dia de hoje às 18:14 (UTC), com magnitude Ml1.7 (CVARG), Ml2.5 (IPMA)

As magnitudes do sismo diferem muito entre o CVARG/IPMA, já a localização difere muito pouco.

Este sismo foi bem sentido na Ribeira Grande devido à baixa profundidade, 1km (IPMA), pelo que será valor arredondado, e não me admirava se a profundidade anda-se na casa das centenas de metros..muito à superfície.
Na estação sísmica a 6km do epicentro, não consegui encontrar mais sismos..


----------



## lserpa (5 Jun 2015 às 23:18)

fablept disse:


> Sismo sentido (Intensidade máxima IV) na Ribeira Grande (São Miguel - Açores) no dia de hoje às 18:14 (UTC), com magnitude Ml1.7 (CVARG), Ml2.5 (IPMA)
> 
> As magnitudes do sismo diferem muito entre o CVARG/IPMA, já a localização difere muito pouco.
> 
> ...


Os Açores ultimamente têm estado bem ativos, enquanto forem moderados está bom! Cá pelo Faial também tem havido alguns sentidos, sendo um dos últimos  mesmo na falha da Ribeirinha, na zona da lomba grande, uma das falhas mais evidentes à superfície nos Açores! Bons acompanhamentos.





Créditos de imagem Blog "Faial cortado à Faca" direitos reservados. Tem material muito bom no que diz respeita às estruturas geológicas de cá.

O evento acima referido, teve o seu epicentro bem ali no meio.


----------



## Orion (7 Jun 2015 às 00:29)

*Sismo provoca derrocada em Rabo de Peixe*

http://www.rtp.pt/acores/local/sismo-provoca-derrocada-em-rabo-de-peixe-video_47086


----------



## jorgepaulino (7 Jun 2015 às 12:17)

@lserpa e @fablept,

Realmente já temos aqui em casa uma extensa colecção de sismos, ou melhor de pequenos sismos, mas apenas meia dúzia deles sentidos, porque são maioritariamente apenas ouvidos.

Não sei se podem comparar à ilha do Faial, visto que a geologia será muito diferente.
Vivi no Faial em 1984 e 85 quando ainda era um miúdo de 7 ou 8 anos. Nessa altura não sentia nenhum e os meus pais estavam sempre a dizer, "olha outro!"

Quanto à experiência, aqui na zona Norte do concelho de Arraiolos / Este de Mora, o ruído dos sismos que ocorrem na Aldeia da Serra, são semelhantes ao rebentar de um trovão, mas com uma diferença: o som do trovão dá o estrondo, continua a rugir e aumenta ou diminuiu de intensidade.
O do sismo, é praticamente igual em termos sonoros (som muito grave), dá o estrondo, e fica a rugir até desaparecer, *sempre* ao mesmo ritmo.

Quando ouvimos o estrondo e o rugir vai aumentando, passa por nós, e desaparece lentamente, mas sempre ao mesmo ritmo, aí sabemos que o sismo não aconteceu na Aldeia da Serra, mas sim geralmente muitos quilómetros para Oeste, na zona do concelho de Mora (mais ou menos na zona das Brotas).

Também já aconteceu, ouvir o estrondo, sentir a terra a tremer, ouvir o rugido a deslocar-se para a zona nascente, e no IPMA ter sido catalogado no Redondo, como sentido.

Apesar de ser um fantástico "fenómeno" da mãe-natureza, não gosto muito e geralmente fico muito assustado...


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2015 às 14:41)




----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Jun 2015 às 14:43)

@lserpa 

Sentiste este? Dá ideia que apesar da magnitude no epicentro ser grande que este sentiu-se menos no Faial ...


----------



## lserpa (14 Jun 2015 às 23:50)

@Wessel1985 este não senti, estava a dormir profundamente  foi sentido II/III Mercali por cá.


----------



## lserpa (17 Jun 2015 às 23:36)

Novo incremento da actividade sísmica a W do Faial.


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Jun 2015 às 10:41)

Interessante que houve um sismo de magnitude 4.3 mas que parece não ter sido sentido pelo Faial ... Será que estes estarão a ocorrer noutra zona da placa?


----------



## lserpa (18 Jun 2015 às 11:40)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Interessante que houve um sismo de magnitude 4.3 mas que parece não ter sido sentido pelo Faial ... Será que estes estarão a ocorrer noutra zona da placa?


Foi sentido, mas não sei porquê ninguém colocou essa informação online...


----------



## Ober (18 Jun 2015 às 16:42)

E porque é que as zonas mais activas dos Açores (sismicamente e vulcânicamente falando) situam--se  nas proximidades do Faial e de São Miguel? Será simplesmente coincidência ou azar do destino?


----------



## lserpa (18 Jun 2015 às 16:58)

Ober disse:


> E porque é que as zonas mais activas dos Açores (sismicamente e vulcânicamente falando) situam--se  nas proximidades do Faial e de São Miguel? Será simplesmente coincidência ou azar do destino?


Penso que é por serem o limite da sub placa dos Açores, ou seja, é uma zona de constantes pressões... Penso ser essa a grande razão.


----------



## Ober (18 Jun 2015 às 17:06)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Interessante que houve um sismo de magnitude 4.3 mas que parece não ter sido sentido pelo Faial ... Será que estes estarão a ocorrer noutra zona da placa?


Na outra zona da placa a energia sísmica parece que é quase nula


lserpa disse:


> Penso que é por serem o limite da sub placa dos Açores, ou seja, é uma zona de constantes pressões... Penso ser essa a grande razão.




Então  como se explica a existencia de numerosos vulcões terrestres activos quer no Faial quer em S. Miguel, uma vez que ambas as ilhas estão fora do raio do limite da sub placa? Sim porque o Limite no Central termina no Faial mas no Oriental só termina a sul de Santa Maria.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Jun 2015 às 17:08)

Ober disse:


> E porque é que as zonas mais activas dos Açores (sismicamente e vulcânicamente falando) situam--se  nas proximidades do Faial e de São Miguel? Será simplesmente coincidência ou azar do destino?



Nem coincidência e ainda menos azar! É apenas uma questão de enquadramento tectónico. E não são só essas zonas... também a Terceira é uma ilha geologicamente muito ativa.


----------



## Ober (18 Jun 2015 às 17:10)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Nem coincidência e ainda menos azar! É apenas uma questão de enquadramento tectónico. E não são só essas zonas... também a Terceira é uma ilha geologicamente muito ativa.


Então já são 3: São Miguel, Faial e Terceira. Sim porque nas restantes a energia tectónica e vulcânica é mais suave. 

Mas S. Jorge também se enquadra neste padrão apesar de não estar situada numa zona muito activa em comparação com as acima mencionadas.


----------



## fablept (18 Jun 2015 às 19:30)

Acho que apenas São Miguel apresenta uma zona em terra muito activa, se bem que a sua sismicidade seja quase instrumental (não sentida), a zona do Fogo-Congro-Furnas.

As restantes principais zonas sísmicas (que causam sismicidade ao longo do ano) localizam-se no mar:

-Crista Média Atlântica (deslocação de cerca 20 a 23mm/ano)
-Fossa Oeste da Graciosa
-Oeste do Faial
-Fossa da Hirondelle
-Fossa da Povoação
-Falha da Glória
-Banco Dom João de Castro

Mas nem o sismo de 1980 nem o de 1998 encontram-se nestas zonas. Há zonas nos açores que são muito activas, mas é positivo, pois ao longo de anos vão libertando a pressão aos poucos, derivado do stress regional, depois temos outras zonas..muito silenciosas, mas que....

Essas principais zonas sísmicas são perfeitamente visiveis neste mapa (Sismo de 1998 no Faial, provocou inúmeras réplicas, em São Miguel, estão incluídos muitos dos sismos da crise sismovulcânica do Fogo-Congro):
http://ds.iris.edu/ieb/index.html?f...36.72&maxlon=-22.88&minlon=-30.97&zm=8&mt=ter

Sobre o vulcanismo nos Açores, acredita-se que há um "HotSpot" nos Açores, mas a sua localização e como contribui para o nosso vulcanismo é algo incerto..





Placa Téctonicas (um dos modelos)
Zonas sísmicas
Principais sistemas vulcânicos
Localização de Hotspot (posição relativa, já vi a Norte de São Miguel, entre São Miguel e Terceira)


----------



## Ober (19 Jun 2015 às 11:01)

fablept disse:


> Acho que apenas São Miguel apresenta uma zona em terra muito activa, se bem que a sua sismicidade seja quase instrumental (não sentida), a zona do Fogo-Congro-Furnas.
> 
> As restantes principais zonas sísmicas (que causam sismicidade ao longo do ano) localizam-se no mar:
> 
> ...



E os capelinhos e a Sabrina também pertencem a algum Hotspot?

Já ouvi dizer muito folclore ácerca disso, até que o João de Castro vai engolir a Terceira e São Miguel.
Pelo que sei o maior vulcão submarino dos Açores e também o mais activo é o que se situa entre as ilhas Terceira e São Miguel, e também o responsável por todos os grandes sismos que se localizam nestas duas ilhas.

Mas também já li algures que cientistas apontam para que num futuro incerto, este vulcão vai acabar por unir as duas ilhas constituindo-as numa só ilha de grandes dimensões, mas como nós já não estaremos cá para ver, resta esperarmos pelas próximas erupções ao largo do Faial e de São Miguel, das Sete Cidades, Furnas, Fogo e piquinhos que a mim parecem-me bem mais fáceis de acontecer num futuro mais recente do que propriamente o João de Castro.


----------



## fablept (20 Jun 2015 às 01:02)

Se houver um hotspot nos Açores, só será um e poderá alimentar diversas câmaras magmáticas existentes, agora se o magma dessas erupções teve origem no hotspot açoriano não faço a mínima. A erupção dos Capelinhos teve origem numa câmara magmática diferente que alimenta o vulcão central do Faial (Caldeira), a ilha sabrina provavelmente foi algo como El Hierro em 2011, o magma teve origem na câmara magmática das Sete Cidades, mas em vez de seguir pela "canalização" existente e entrar em erupção nas Sete Cidades, seguiu outro caminho..





Possíveis câmaras magmáticas no Faial e Pico, com respectiva "canalização"..
Fonte: https://boa.unimib.it/retrieve/handle/10281/49112/73672/Zanon Frezzotti 2013.pdf

Se tiverem interessados sobre "canalização vulcânica".. pesquisem por "volcanic plumbing"

O único grande perigo que vejo no João de Castro é o risco de um tsunami em caso de uma grande erupção..agora engolir as ilhas eheh Unir as ilhas só mesmo daqui a milhões de anos, a distância é muito grande entre São Miguel e Terceira..e mesmo ao lado da ilha de São Miguel temos a Fossa Hirondelle que atinge profundidade de 3000mts.
Mas é o único "grande" vulcão nos Açores, que pode entrar em erupção com risco mínimo para a população, porque os restantes..que estejam quietos e silenciosos por muitos mais anos, em São Miguel, temos 3 vulcões capazes de produzir erupções >= VEI3 e uma erupção com a população que temos seria algo catastrófico.

Mas ainda pior que nos Açores, com nossa má relação ilhas pequenas/sistemas vulcânicos/densidade populacional, há uma ilha nas Canárias, Tenerife, que tem um vulcão (Teide) que se algum dia entrar em erupção...

Quase 900 mil pessoas a viver em redor de um vulcão, fechadas numa pequena ilha..


----------



## Orion (20 Jun 2015 às 23:00)

Um sismo com magnitude 4.0 na escala de Richter, com epicentro a cerca de 19 quilómetros a sudeste dos ilhéus das Formigas, foi registado nos Açores, informou o Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA).

Segundo o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA), o sismo ocorreu às 15h42 (16h42 em Lisboa).

De acordo com um comunicado do SRPCBA, o abalo foi sentido com intensidade máxima II/III (escala de Mercalli Modificada) na Povoação e no Faial da Terra e II em Ponta Delgada, na ilha de S. Miguel.

Não há notícia de vítimas ou estragos.

http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=25&did=191127


----------



## jorgepaulino (23 Jun 2015 às 07:41)

1.6 NE Arraiolos, desta vez actualizaram rapido.

O chao rugiu durante 3 ou 4 segundos.


----------



## Ober (23 Jun 2015 às 13:17)

fablept disse:


> Se houver um hotspot nos Açores, só será um e poderá alimentar diversas câmaras magmáticas existentes, agora se o magma dessas erupções teve origem no hotspot açoriano não faço a mínima. A erupção dos Capelinhos teve origem numa câmara magmática diferente que alimenta o vulcão central do Faial (Caldeira), a ilha sabrina provavelmente foi algo como El Hierro em 2011, o magma teve origem na câmara magmática das Sete Cidades, mas em vez de seguir pela "canalização" existente e entrar em erupção nas Sete Cidades, seguiu outro caminho..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A distância de S. Miguel para a terceira é relativamente curta (130 km) quando falamos em erupções. A última erupção das Furnas foi tão forte que até foi vista do Pico, e as cinzas chegaram igualmente às Flores, logo com a Terceira mesmo aqui ao lado não seria tão dificil unir assim as duas ilhas penso eu de que...

A distância de S. Miguel para Santa Maria são 90 km, e normalmente, quando os abalos são mais fortes em S. Miguel é que são sentidos naquela ilha.  Na Terceira também o mesmo. 
Moral da história - S. Miguel está no meio e no centro da convergência de várias falhas, logo apanha tudo o que vier da Terceira e de Santa Maria.
O abalo de 80 da Terceira foi também intensamente sentido em S. Miguel, mas existiram outros que tiveram origem em S. Miguel e que foram também fortemente sentidos na Terceira e Santa Maria.


----------



## lserpa (23 Jun 2015 às 16:34)

Ober disse:


> A distância de S. Miguel para a terceira é relativamente curta (130 km) quando falamos em erupções. A última erupção das Furnas foi tão forte que até foi vista do Pico, e as cinzas chegaram igualmente às Flores, logo com a Terceira mesmo aqui ao lado não seria tão dificil unir assim as duas ilhas penso eu de ...


 3 km de profundidade é muita profundidade....


----------



## fablept (24 Jun 2015 às 02:28)

Ober disse:


> A distância de S. Miguel para a terceira é relativamente curta (130 km) quando falamos em erupções. A última erupção das Furnas foi tão forte que até foi vista do Pico, e as cinzas chegaram igualmente às Flores, logo com a Terceira mesmo aqui ao lado não seria tão dificil unir assim as duas ilhas penso eu de que...
> 
> A distância de S. Miguel para Santa Maria são 90 km, e normalmente, quando os abalos são mais fortes em S. Miguel é que são sentidos naquela ilha.  Na Terceira também o mesmo.
> Moral da história - S. Miguel está no meio e no centro da convergência de várias falhas, logo apanha tudo o que vier da Terceira e de Santa Maria.
> O abalo de 80 da Terceira foi também intensamente sentido em S. Miguel, mas existiram outros que tiveram origem em S. Miguel e que foram também fortemente sentidos na Terceira e Santa Maria.



A profundidade mt é grande na Fossa, o volume de materiais vulcânicos necessário para encher algumas zonas da Fossa Hirondelle é demasiado para que num futuro geológico próximo se formar uma ponte entre as duas ilhas. Mas nada é impossível!

Mais facilmente Faial-Pico tornam-se numa ilha.. 

A erupção das Furnas (1630) foi sub pliniana, produziu colunas de cerca 14km..e não é anormal neste tipo de erupções cinza cair a longas distâncias, visualizar a coluna a poucas centenas de kms, mas depende muito das condições atmosféricas na altura.

Desde o povoamento dos Açores que São Miguel teve as piores erupções e sismos..mas felizmente com o passar dos anos com melhorias na construção de edificios, o que antes causava muito estragos, agora irá causar muito menos..e como se costuma dizer: "Sismos não matam, edíficios sim".


----------



## JTavares (26 Jun 2015 às 00:44)

Ober disse:


> A distância de S. Miguel para Santa Maria são 90 km,.


São 80 km.


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Jun 2015 às 02:07)

E mais uma sacudidela para os lados do Faial ...


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2015 às 00:29)

Bem que susto, sismo agora mesmo, senti e bem em Alcabideche!


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 00:29)

Às 00:26:45 de hoje alguém sentiu um tremor ligeiro que durou menos de 2 segundos?

Zona de Lisboa/Cascais.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 00:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem que susto, sismo agora mesmo, senti e bem em Alcabideche!



Ok, confirmado!


----------



## Ricardo Martins (19 Jul 2015 às 00:31)

Alguém sentiu o mesmo que senti a 3 minutos???


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 00:31)

Aguardemos o registo do IPMA.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2015 às 00:33)

A vibração ainda foi valente.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (19 Jul 2015 às 00:33)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Alguém sentiu o mesmo que senti a 3 minutos???


Por aqui o abalo foi forte, os vidros abanaram bem, ouviu se uma onda de choque uns 10 segundos antes do grande estrondo


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 00:35)

Aqui está ele, Sintra, 14 Km de profundidade:






*
As coordenadas de localização foram alteradas pelo IPMA.
*


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jul 2015 às 00:38)

Por aqui nada! Foi tão forte assim?


----------



## Cocas (19 Jul 2015 às 00:38)

Senti e bem... até me arrepiei lol


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 00:38)

Magnitude 3,2 é considerável para a zona:






*As coordenadas de localização foram alteradas pelo IPMA.*


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2015 às 00:40)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por aqui nada! Foi tão forte assim?



Sim vibração intensa aqui nesta zona, alias eu estou a SW de Sintra, a cama abanou bem.


----------



## lserpa (19 Jul 2015 às 00:41)

StormRic disse:


> Magnitude 3,2 é considerável para a zona:


Foi uma magnitude considerável, mas bastante profundo! Possíveis réplicas...


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 00:43)

por baixo do Cabeço do Vento, Malveira da Serra:



*As coordenadas de localização foram alteradas pelo IPMA. Esta imagem foi apagada, será substituída por nova numa mensagem mais recente.*


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jul 2015 às 00:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim vibração intensa aqui nesta zona, alias eu estou a SW de Sintra, a cama abanou bem.


Bem!!!!! Foi por volta de que horas?


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2015 às 00:44)

Colocando as coordenadas no google, o epicentro foi no concelho de Cascais, junto a Figueira do Guincho, lá está, referencia  SW de Sintra.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 00:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim vibração intensa aqui nesta zona, alias eu estou a SW de Sintra, a cama abanou bem.



És o que estava mais próximo. Será interessante conhecer relato de alguém da Malveira da Serra, Figueira do Guincho ou Biscaia. Talvez passe por lá amanhã.
*
O IPMA alterou a localização, esta mensagem já não se aplica à nova localização.*


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2015 às 00:45)

StormRic disse:


> por baixo do Cabeço do Vento, Malveira da Serra:



Foi aqui perto, a vizinhança até saiu de casa.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jul 2015 às 00:51)

Wow o número de visitantes aumentou imenso!!! Que estranho não ter sentido nada


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 00:53)

Não houve qualquer reacção de animais antes, durante ou depois, pelo menos aqui.


----------



## ruijacome (19 Jul 2015 às 00:54)

Aqui no quartel dos BV Cascais parecia uma explosão.. Uma coisa muito rapida!!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2015 às 00:55)

ruijacome disse:


> Aqui no quartel dos BV Cascais parecia uma explosão.. Uma coisa muito rapida!!



Confirmo, aqui a uns kms a norte, também foi valente!
Não receberam chamadas?


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 00:57)

Tiagolco disse:


> Wow o número de visitantes aumentou imenso!!! Que estranho não ter sentido nada



Depende do substrato rochoso da zona, do tipo de habitação, da altura e orientação, andar. E, claro, da distância ao epicentro.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jul 2015 às 00:59)

Eh lá, mais um de magnitude 3? 


O que ocorreu aqui em Maio, em pleno silêncio da madrugada, provocou um ruído tremendo parecido com um trovão. É mesmo arrepiante especialmente a estas horas.


Esse de Cascais fez o mesmo som?


----------



## jorgepaulino (19 Jul 2015 às 01:01)

Ora bem... não sei se vale a pena escrever isto, não sei se vão acreditar... foi ouvido por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 01:09)

Avaliem as distâncias ao epicentro.

Carcavelos 15 Km

Alcabideche 6 Km

Bombeiros Cascais 6 km

Carnaxide 20 Km

*O IPMA alterou a localização, esta mensagem já não se aplica à nova localização.*


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jul 2015 às 01:10)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Ora bem... não sei se vale a pena escrever isto, não sei se vão acreditar... foi ouvido por aqui.


Não te preocupes! É possível ouvir-se. O sismo de Fucoxima, no Japão, também foi ouvido e até foi gravado


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 01:10)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Ora bem... não sei se vale a pena escrever isto, não sei se vão acreditar... foi ouvido por aqui.



A que horas exactamente?


----------



## ruijacome (19 Jul 2015 às 01:15)

Parecia uma explosão.. Não durou sequer 1 segundo..


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2015 às 01:16)

StormRic disse:


> Avaliem as distâncias ao epicentro.
> 
> Carcavelos 15 Km
> 
> ...



Da minha a casa ao epicentro são 4,8 kms.


----------



## jorgepaulino (19 Jul 2015 às 01:18)

StormRic disse:


> A que horas exactamente?



É esse mesmo o meu problema: estava na sala a ver Tv, ouvi um ruido semelhante a um trovão bem ao longe, mas com a característica bem definida do dos sismos que oiço por aqui. Como foi bem ao longe, vi logo que não era aqui, mas fiquei de "orelhas no ar", e não olhei para nenhum relógio. Continuei a ver TV e agora há pouco lembrei-me de ir ver ao site do IPMA se havia alguma coisa nas redondezas... claro, lá estava ele ... resultado, só pode ter sido isso. Também 120 kms em linha recta também não deve ser muito para uma intensidade tão grande como foi este.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 01:23)

jorgepaulino disse:


> É esse mesmo o meu problema: estava na sala a ver Tv, ouvi um ruido semelhante a um trovão bem ao longe, mas com a característica bem definida do dos sismos que oiço por aqui. Como foi bem ao longe, vi logo que não era aqui, mas fiquei de "orelhas no ar", e não olhei para nenhum relógio. Continuei a ver TV e agora há pouco lembrei-me de ir ver ao site do IPMA se havia alguma coisa nas redondezas... claro, lá estava ele ... resultado, só pode ter sido isso. Também 120 kms em linha recta também não deve ser muito para uma intensidade tão grande como foi este.



O atraso de chegada aí deve ter sido de cerca de 12 seg. mas falta-nos o momento exacto ao segundo no epicentro. Aqui em Carcavelos com um erro de mais ou menos 5 segundos registei 00:26:45. Lembra-te do momento do programa que estavas a ver.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jul 2015 às 01:24)

jorgepaulino disse:


> É esse mesmo o meu problema: estava na sala a ver Tv, ouvi um ruido semelhante a um trovão bem ao longe, mas com a característica bem definida do dos sismos que oiço por aqui. Como foi bem ao longe, vi logo que não era aqui, mas fiquei de "orelhas no ar", e não olhei para nenhum relógio. Continuei a ver TV e agora há pouco lembrei-me de ir ver ao site do IPMA se havia alguma coisa nas redondezas... claro, lá estava ele ... resultado, só pode ter sido isso. Também 120 kms em linha recta também não deve ser muito para uma intensidade tão grande como foi este.


Não percebo! Eu moro a uns 30km do epicentro e não ouvi nada


----------



## Agreste (19 Jul 2015 às 01:25)

consegues perceber um sismo destes a mais de 100km de distância? o shakemap nem sequer chega a coruche...


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 01:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Da minha a casa ao epicentro são 4,8 kms.



Para distâncias tão próximas ao epicentro, passa a ser mais importante a localização do hipocentro e calcular a distância directa a este (hipotenusa do triângulo 14 por 4,8 = 15 Km de distância "lá abaixo"), cerca de menos de dois segundos para as ondas P.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 01:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não percebo! Eu moro a uns 30km do epicentro e não ouvi nada



Eu também não ouvi, embora estivesse a escutar música não muito alta. Depende muito daqueles vários factores que te indiquei.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 01:31)

ruijacome disse:


> Parecia uma explosão.. Não durou sequer 1 segundo..



Aqui durou entre 1 e 2 segundos, basicamente terão sido cerca de seis oscilações.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jul 2015 às 01:33)

StormRic disse:


> Eu também não ouvi, embora estivesse a escutar música não muito alta. Depende muito daqueles vários factores que te indiquei.


Pois, mas há quem tenha ouvido a 100km de distância, ou seja, o som deve ter sido mesmo muito forte ou alto e mesmo assim não ouvi nada. Mas pronto, devia estar distraído ou assim


----------



## Macroburst (19 Jul 2015 às 01:34)

Como se pode saber de facto se o evento teve origem telúrica? natural ou não? É possivel saber a 99%?


----------



## ruijacome (19 Jul 2015 às 01:34)

Shakemap actualizado:

http://shakemap.ipma.pt/2015071823262601/intensity.html


----------



## ruijacome (19 Jul 2015 às 01:35)

StormRic disse:


> Aqui durou entre 1 e 2 segundos, basicamente terão sido cerca de seis oscilações.



Naturalmente fomos inundados com chamadas!!!


----------



## Macroburst (19 Jul 2015 às 01:36)

Perdoem a minha ignorância, não tenho formação em geologia.


----------



## jorgepaulino (19 Jul 2015 às 01:37)

StormRic disse:


> O atraso de chegada aí deve ter sido de cerca de 12 seg. mas falta-nos o momento exacto ao segundo no epicentro. Aqui em Carcavelos com um erro de mais ou menos 5 segundos registei 00:26:45. Lembra-te do momento do programa que estavas a ver.



TVE : Aras de cielo, MEO, o momento exacto não me lembro... mas chamou-me a atenção o ruído, e raramente me engano, mesmo quando por aqui são muito fraquinhos.



Tiagolco disse:


> Não percebo! Eu moro a uns 30km do epicentro e não ouvi nada



Pela nossa experiência por aqui, dentro da casa onde vivo, conseguimos ouvir melhor do que estando na rua. Nem toda a gente ouve todos os sismos que por aqui acontecem aqui, há pessoas que sim, outras não, depende das caracteristicas do local onde estão. A casa onde vivo tem paredes muito altas e um dos alicerces está em cima de um calhar de granito que há por baixo da casa, talvez será por isso que a estrutura faz de caixa de ressonância, digo eu que não percebo nada disso...  



Agreste disse:


> consegues perceber um sismo destes a mais de 100km de distância? o shakemap nem sequer chega a coruche...



Acho que os shakemaps não têm a ver com a propagação sonora, mas sim pelo movimento da terra, digo eu.


----------



## ruijacome (19 Jul 2015 às 01:41)

Poderá haver oscilações de temperatura durante a passagem das ondas ?! A nossa estação teve uma alteração de 00.1 no exacto minuto da passagem das ondas!


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 01:44)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pois, mas há quem tenha ouvido a 100km de distância, ou seja, o som deve ter sido mesmo muito forte ou alto e mesmo assim não ouvi nada. Mas pronto, devia estar distraído ou assim



Nota que o som de um sismo não se propaga pelo ar a grandes distâncias mas sim pela crusta terrestre. Podemos estar numa zona em que o tipo de rocha seja menos favorável a esta propagação. Ouvimo-lo pela vibração da rocha e estruturas.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 01:47)

Macroburst disse:


> Como se pode saber de facto se o evento teve origem telúrica? natural ou não? É possivel saber a 99%?



Sim. A profundidade do foco de geração foi de 14 Km, logo é seguramente a 100% natural. Noutros casos a pergunta é pertinente.


----------



## ruijacome (19 Jul 2015 às 01:47)




----------



## Macroburst (19 Jul 2015 às 01:49)

Na madrugada de ontem, os meus pássaros acordaram muito inquietos, quase em pânico e à hora aproximada do sismo das 3:22 a S Mora. Lamento não poder confirmar a hora certa. O sismo teve uma intensidade de 0,9. Hoje porém não houve reacção nenhuma apesar da intensidade. Alguém observou alguma reacção anormal dos animais?


----------



## ruijacome (19 Jul 2015 às 01:52)

Agora começam as publicações e relatos mais "extremos" .

Há relatos aqui na zona de Cascais, de um clarao e rasto no céu na altura exacta (ou mesmo imediatamente antes) ...


----------



## jorgepaulino (19 Jul 2015 às 01:52)

Macroburst disse:


> Na madrugada de ontem, os meus pássaros acordaram muito inquietos, quase em pânico e à hora aproximada do sismo das 3:22 a S Mora. Lamento não poder confirmar a hora certa. O sismo teve uma intensidade de 0,9. Hoje porém não houve reacção nenhuma apesar da intensidade. Alguém observou alguma reacção anormal dos animais?



Quando aqui acontece um evento desses de madrugada, o silencio é tal que ficamos a pensar se fomos os únicos que ouvimos, já que a canzoada que ladra toda a noite por causa dos "amigos do alheio" ou sei lá o quê, nessas alturas está caladinha e sossegadinha sem darem um único latido ...


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 01:53)

ruijacome disse:


> Shakemap actualizado:
> 
> http://shakemap.ipma.pt/2015071823262601/intensity.html



Obrigado pelo link. Fica aqui a imagem:






*Esta localização oficial foi alterada.*


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 01:59)

Macroburst disse:


> Na madrugada de ontem, os meus pássaros acordaram muito inquietos, quase em pânico e à hora aproximada do sismo das 3:22 a S Mora. Lamento não poder confirmar a hora certa. O sismo teve uma intensidade de 0,9. Hoje porém não houve reacção nenhuma apesar da intensidade. Alguém observou alguma reacção anormal dos animais?



Os meus gatos são muito sensíveis e como já referi, nada acusaram em momento algum.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 02:13)

É interessante que o IPMA tenha nomeado o local por Sintra, quando na verdade aquela zona já é dentro do concelho de Cascais que está, aliás, bem mais perto do que a vila de Sintra. Penso que será pelo ponto de vista estrutural da paisagem, por ser na _Serra de Sintra_.

*O IPMA alterou a localização, este comentário já não se aplica pois o novo local fica efectivamente mais perto de Sintra (vila), 4 Km a oeste.*


----------



## Macroburst (19 Jul 2015 às 02:14)

Eu lamento ter que escrever este comentário, mas acho "pouco prudente"  ver homens de ciência ou amantes da ciência, manifestarem-se na maior parte das vezes de forma depreciativa quando alguém escreve ou fala de experiências que teve ou fenómenos, que com a cultura ou formação que possui não encontra explicação. Todos sabemos que as pessoas não falam todas verdade mas se em mil testemunhos tivermos um ou dois que falam verdade, então aí surge um problema. Se há relatos mais "extremos" que falam de luzes no céu, poderá ser o fenómeno "earthquake lights"? Não sei qual a posição da ciência.


----------



## Macroburst (19 Jul 2015 às 02:30)

Eu gosto de um bom mistério, que nos faça ver que quanto mais sabemos, mais sabemos o pouco que sabemos. Os fenómenos fazem despertar um espírito quase religioso ou clubistico, de um lado a ciência oficial (Santo Ofício), do outro os "ignorantes". Afinal a ciência é a procura do que não se sabe. Eu prefiro a frase, creio que de Galileu Galilei, "eu não sei". Creio que é da posição da comunidade cientifica e da sua tentativa de explicação, que surgem os amantes da teoria da conspiração.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 02:36)

Por mera curiosidade, este é o local aproximado à superfície na vertical (epicentro) do foco de geração das ondas sísmicas (hipocentro), situado 14 km abaixo da superfície e que não terá relação directa com o detalhe da orografia. Já em relação à serra de Sintra como acidente geológico no seu conjunto, pode-se admitir relação mas que carece de investigação. Relembre-se que o Maciço Eruptivo de Sintra foi um "vulcão falhado" há cerca de 80 milhões de anos. É muito interessante ler a história desta pequena montanha.

*O IPMA alterou a localização, esta foto será substituída por outra da nova localização.*


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 02:46)

Macroburst disse:


> Eu lamento ter que escrever este comentário, mas acho "pouco prudente"  ver homens de ciência ou amantes da ciência, manifestarem-se na maior parte das vezes de forma depreciativa quando alguém escreve ou fala de experiências que teve ou fenómenos, que com a cultura ou formação que possui não encontra explicação. Todos sabemos que as pessoas não falam todas verdade mas se em mil testemunhos tivermos um ou dois que falam verdade, então aí surge um problema. Se há relatos mais "extremos" que falam de luzes no céu, poderá ser o fenómeno "earthquake lights"? Não sei qual a posição da ciência.



Todos os relatos são importantes, para o estudo do fenómeno ou para o estudo das reacções sociais ao fenómeno. Sem dúvida que não se pode descartar simplesmente os relatos por não se enquadrarem nos conhecimentos científicos presentes. No caso das "earthquake lights" existe investigação científica em curso. Era interessante registar esses relatos. Não sabemos o suficiente para os ignorar classificando-os como fenómenos sociais ou psicológicos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jul 2015 às 02:50)

StormRic disse:


> Por mera curiosidade, este é o local aproximado na vertical (epicentro) do foco de geração das ondas sísmicas (hipocentro), situado 14 km abaixo da superfície e que não terá relação directa com o detalhe da orografia. Já em relação à serra de Sintra como acidente geológico no seu conjunto, pode-se admitir relação mas que carece de investigação. Relembre-se que o Maciço Eruptivo de Sintra foi um "vulcão falhado" há cerca de 80 milhões de anos. É muito interessante ler a história desta pequena montanha.


Obrigado por mostrares o documento!


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jul 2015 às 02:55)

Aqui não se sentiu nada, mas uma amiga minha em Beloura sentiu


----------



## Macroburst (19 Jul 2015 às 02:57)

Não quero que pensei que estou a criticar alguém aqui do fórum, longe disso. Como já disse adoro um bom mistério, seja do ramo da geologia, física, biologia etc, mas também o fenómeno OVNI (objectos voadores não identificados, não ETs em naves). Imagino que vão achar tótó...


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 03:08)

ruijacome disse:


>



Sobre as estações meteo não tenho conhecimentos para dizer se há ou não relação mecânica directa. Se fôr uma estação com alguma parte do seu funcionamento mecânica, era perfeitamente possivel que a vibração a pudesse ter movimentado ou facilitado o seu movimento que estava prestes a ocorrer devido à variação normal dos agentes atmosféricos que mede. As variações observadas nestes números, relativos a temperatura, sendo na ordem de apenas uma unidade do último algarismo significativo mostrado, nada permitem concluir quanto a uma variação real significativa do parâmetro atmosférico; para ocorrerem variações destas basta que a casa decimal seguinte ou outra ainda menor tenha variado de uma das suas unidades para o arredondamento fazer passar o útimo dígito para o valor seguinte, ou seja uma variação de uma centésima de grau celsius seria suficiente para passar de 20,0 para 20,1ºC, por exemplo. No intervalo de tempo de um minuto é insignificante e não atribuível a um factor outro que não a variação meteorológica normal.


----------



## Macroburst (19 Jul 2015 às 03:14)

Este sismo em termos geológicos, nada tem a ver com o de 69, certo?


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 03:48)

Macroburst disse:


> Este sismo em termos geológicos, nada tem a ver com o de 69, certo?



Aparentemente acho que não, mas está tudo interligado, é como uma caixa cheia de calhaus, mexer num lado pode vir a mexer no outro lado.

https://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/relatorios/geofisica/rel_sismo-1969.pdf


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 04:04)

O IPMA alterou a localização do epicentro do sismo de Sintra, agora sim pode chamar-se assim.

Situa-se 360m a SSW do Palácio de Monserrate e a 2,8 Km a WSW do Palácio Nacional da Vila de Sintra.






As coordenadas, o segundo exacto de ocorrência e a profundidade foram mudadas.

A profundidade é *18 Km*; o instante foi *23:26:27 utc*.

Também o grau foi alterado para *grau IV *devido à forma como foi sentido em *Mafra*.











Para uma profundidade de 18 Km é praticamente irrelevante o rigor de localização apresentado à superfície , é mais por curiosidade.

Penso que o local é bastante conhecido, dispensa foto...


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 04:24)

O facto de o IPMA indicar que foi sentido em Mafra e o grau IV terá que ver com relatos pessoais comunicados ao IPMA através da sua página nesta ligação:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/informe/

Já comuniquei a minha informação pessoal. Não são aceites informações relativas a terceiros.

Comuniquem! 
Não é necessário conhecimento algum de escalas sísmicas ou outro.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 04:28)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/geofisica/escalas.macro/index.html

Aqui em Carcavelos senti como um grau II quase III.

Seria interessante coligirmos esta informação relativa a todos os membros do fórum com proximidade suficiente, mesmo que não tenham sentido (grau I).


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 04:45)

Houve duas réplicas!
Não as senti.

A primeira terá sido cerca de 9 minutos depois; a segunda às 2h40 de hoje.
O que é interessante são as profundidades: 6 e 3 Km para magnitudes fracas de 0,9 e 1,2. Provavelmente pequenos ajustes na estrutura de falhas ou cavidades que foram facilitados pela vibração do sismo anterior.






Localizações aproximadas:

1ª: Albarraque (a 7 Km do principal)
2ª: No oceano, 1,5 Km a SW do Cabo da Roca (a 8 Km)


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2015 às 11:58)

Se aqui proximo da vertente sul da serra já foi valente, nessas localidades na vertente norte deve-se ter sentido bem o abalo.


----------



## fhff (19 Jul 2015 às 12:01)

Só para dar o meu testemunho. Estou na localidade de Morelinho, a menos de 3 km em linha recta de Monserrate, e tinha acabado de adormecer. Acordei, não com a sensação de tremor, que já senti antes noutros tremores de terra, mas sim com a sensação de ouvir uma pancada ou ligeira explosão. Para terem uma ideia da sensação, a primeira coisa que fiz foi levantar-me e ver se um dos meus filhos, a dormirem no quarto ao lado, tinha caído ao chão. Verifiquei que a minha mãe ainda estava acordada, a ver TV, e perguntei se tinha ouvido alguma coisa. E ela disse-me que sim, que lhe tinha parecido um a barulho de algo a rebentar/explodir (tipo foguete/morteiro usado nas festas). Fui-me deitar sem desconfiar que tivesse sido um tremor de terra...


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jul 2015 às 12:02)

Noticia do Diário de Noticias
http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=4688140
*
Sismo de 3,2 com epicentro próximo de Sintra foi sentido pela população*





Eram 00:26 quando foi sentido um sismo de 3,2 na escala de Richter a sudoeste de Sintra, informou o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera. Não há registo de quaisquer danos.

O IPMA adianta que o sismo deu-se a uma profundidade de 14 quilómetros na latitude de 38,76 e longitude de -9,46, que fica no Parque Natural de Sintra-Cascais, junto à N247, a meia distância entre o Cabo da Roca e a Aldeia do Juízo.





O local do epicentroFotografia © Google Maps

"Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (escala de Mercalli modificada) nos concelhos de Sintra e Cascais", refere um comunicado no site do IPMA.

Este sismo, acrescenta o IPMA, foi sentido pela população. Uma informação que se pode comprovar através das mensagens colocadas nas redes sociais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jul 2015 às 12:05)

StormRic disse:


> És o que estava mais próximo. Será interessante conhecer relato de alguém da Malveira da Serra, Figueira do Guincho ou Biscaia. Talvez passe por lá amanhã.





jonas_87 disse:


> Foi aqui perto, a vizinhança até saiu de casa.



Alguns comentários da noticia do DN:


----------



## miguel (19 Jul 2015 às 12:08)

Não senti nada aqui em Setúbal!! Não sei se tem algo a ver mas o meu pássaro cerca de 20 minutos depois do sismo ficou doido dentro da gaiola, voava de um lado para o outro com a luz apagada. Achei muito tempo após o abalo por isso não liguei muito...


----------



## fhff (19 Jul 2015 às 12:09)

Como disse, aqui a 3 km a Norte de Monserrate, foi mais a sensação de estrondo, do que abanão.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2015 às 12:16)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Noticia do Diário de Noticias
> http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=4688140
> *
> Sismo de 3,2 com epicentro próximo de Sintra foi sentido pela população*
> ...



Essa noticia não devia ter sido corrigida ? Se o epicentro foi noutra zona.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 16:48)

Joaopaulo disse:


> O IPMA adianta que o sismo deu-se a uma profundidade de 14 quilómetros na latitude de 38,76 e longitude de -9,46, que fica no Parque Natural de Sintra-Cascais, junto à N247, a meia distância entre o Cabo da Roca e a Aldeia do Juízo.



*Esta localização está errada*, foi a primeira aproximação do IPMA e alterada umas horas depois. Esta imagem e a parte da notícia referente não devem aparecer explícitas aqui pois futuramente induzirão em erro.




jonas_87 disse:


> Essa noticia não devia ter sido corrigida ? Se o epicentro foi noutra zona.



O jornalista não voltou a consultar a página do IPMA ou não se apercebeu da alteração que foi ao nível apenas das centésimas de grau.
Quer a localização quer a profundidade foram alteradas.

As últimas localizações do sismo e suas réplicas estão nesta mensagem acima:



StormRic disse:


> Houve duas réplicas!
> Não as senti.
> 
> A primeira terá sido cerca de 9 minutos depois; a segunda às 2h40 de hoje.
> ...


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 16:51)

miguel disse:


> o meu pássaro cerca de 20 minutos depois do sismo ficou doido dentro da gaiola, voava de um lado para o outro com a luz apagada. Achei muito tempo após o abalo por isso não liguei muito...



Poderá ter sido as réplicas que ele sentiu, mas a primeira foi apenas 9 minutos depois e muito fraca, magnitude 0.9, custa-me a crer que sentisse. A segunda, ligeiramente menos fraca, 1.2, foi mais de duas horas depois.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 16:56)

fhff disse:


> Só para dar o meu testemunho. Estou na localidade de Morelinho, a menos de 3 km em linha recta de Monserrate, e tinha acabado de adormecer. Acordei, não com a sensação de tremor, que já senti antes noutros tremores de terra, mas sim com a sensação de ouvir uma pancada ou ligeira explosão. Para terem uma ideia da sensação, a primeira coisa que fiz foi levantar-me e ver se um dos meus filhos, a dormirem no quarto ao lado, tinha caído ao chão. Verifiquei que a minha mãe ainda estava acordada, a ver TV, e perguntei se tinha ouvido alguma coisa. E ela disse-me que sim, que lhe tinha parecido um a barulho de algo a rebentar/explodir (tipo foguete/morteiro usado nas festas). Fui-me deitar sem desconfiar que tivesse sido um tremor de terra...





miguel disse:


> Não senti nada aqui em Setúbal!! Não sei se tem algo a ver mas o meu pássaro cerca de 20 minutos depois do sismo ficou doido dentro da gaiola, voava de um lado para o outro com a luz apagada. Achei muito tempo após o abalo por isso não liguei muito...





fhff disse:


> Como disse, aqui a 3 km a Norte de Monserrate, foi mais a sensação de estrondo, do que abanão.



Comunicaram o sismo na página do IPMA? Façam-no por favor, toda esta informação é fundamental que seja compilada pelo instituto. Ajudará muito a compreender e conhecer a origem do sismo e o comportamento sísmico desta zona.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 17:04)

Estes pequenos sismos são bons para nos lembrarmos permanentemente que estamos numa zona sísmica, que periodicamente tem sismos catastróficos. O nosso problema é que são muito espaçados, da ordem das centenas de anos e a memória apaga-se e as gerações futuras não se preparam. Havemos de sofrer um sismo comparável ao de 1755, e pode sempre ocorrer em qualquer altura, hoje, amanhã, para o ano daqui a dez, cinquenta ou cem anos, mas vai ocorrer.

Quanto mais conscientes estivermos disto, melhor preparados estaremos, para evitar especialmente o pânico e, para já, deixarmos de cometer erros crassos quanto à forma como construímos habitações e como exigimos o cumprimento pelos construtores das normas anti-sísmicas. Tudo o que não fizermos neste sentido, havemos de pagá-lo bem caro, e digo isto não para alarmar, mas pelo contrário para nos fazer sentir que temos possibilidade de começar a minimizar desde já os prejuízos que vão ocontecer.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jul 2015 às 19:19)

StormRic disse:


> Estes pequenos sismos são bons para nos lembrarmos permanentemente que estamos numa zona sísmica, que periodicamente tem sismos catastróficos. O nosso problema é que são muito espaçados, da ordem das centenas de anos e a memória apaga-se e as gerações futuras não se preparam. Havemos de sofrer um sismo comparável ao de 1755, e pode sempre ocorrer em qualquer altura, hoje, amanhã, para o ano daqui a dez, cinquenta ou cem anos, mas vai ocorrer.
> 
> Quanto mais conscientes estivermos disto, melhor preparados estaremos, para evitar especialmente o pânico e, para já, deixarmos de cometer erros crassos quanto à forma como construímos habitações e como exigimos o cumprimento pelos construtores das normas anti-sísmicas. Tudo o que não fizermos neste sentido, havemos de pagá-lo bem caro, e digo isto não para alarmar, mas pelo contrário para nos fazer sentir que temos possibilidade de começar a minimizar desde já os prejuízos que vão ocontecer.


Concordo plenamente! Sempre disse que se houvesse um sismo do tipo 1755 em Lisboa ia tudo abaixo, de facto não está nada preparado... Principalmente agora que constroem em todas as zonas de vertentes possíveis...


----------



## fhff (19 Jul 2015 às 21:10)

StormRic disse:


> Comunicaram o sismo na página do IPMA? Façam-no por favor, toda esta informação é fundamental que seja compilada pelo instituto. Ajudará muito a compreender e conhecer a origem do sismo e o comportamento sísmico desta zona.



Comuniquei de manhã, seguindo uma dica aqui no Forum. Obrigado pois desconhecia esse link para reportar nestas situações.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jul 2015 às 21:45)

Já o tinha usado aquando do sismo de Portalegre em 2010, é extremamente útil.  Apesar de na altura ter sido complicado porque o site entupiu logo e os registos não abriam.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 22:20)

O comunicado do IPMA:



> Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 19-07-2015 00:26
> _2015-07-19 00:26:00_
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 19-07-2015 pelas 00:26 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.2 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 4 km a Oeste de Sintra.
> 
> ...



O link para comunicar efeitos sentidos nas ocorrências sísmicas:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/informe/


----------



## ecobcg (22 Jul 2015 às 08:53)

Mais um, agora no Algarve.




> Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 22-07-2015 05:35
> _2015-07-22 05:35:00_
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 22-07-2015 pelas 05:35 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.4 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 4 km a Nordeste de Monchique.
> 
> ...


http://shakemap.ipma.pt/2015072204354701/intensity.html


----------



## david 6 (22 Jul 2015 às 12:29)

outro no Algarve sentido de 3.4, alguem sentiu ou ouviu algo do Sul? houve outro 55min depois perto de Ourique de 2.4 mas não foi sentido

2 sismos seguidos de 3 e algo


----------



## JTavares (22 Jul 2015 às 12:50)

2 sismos hoje?


----------



## david 6 (22 Jul 2015 às 13:03)

JTavares disse:


> 2 sismos hoje?



um de 3.4 sentido em Monchique e outro 50min depois de 2.4 em Ourique mas não foi sentido, quando disse 2 sismos seguidos de 3 e algo estava a dizer o de hoje de Monchique e o de Sintra há 4 dias atrás


----------



## lserpa (22 Jul 2015 às 13:07)

david 6 disse:


> outro no Algarve sentido de 3.4, alguem sentiu ou ouviu algo do Sul? houve outro 55min depois perto de Ourique de 2.4 mas não foi sentido
> 
> 2 sismos seguidos de 3 e algo


Sismos moderados normalmente geram réplicas.


----------



## camrov8 (22 Jul 2015 às 18:46)

sismos de 3 são recorrentes e normais para uma zona geologicamente activa. Para quem vive num país onde ocorreu um sismo classificado como 9 em 1755 muita gente assusta-se com este de 3


----------



## StormRic (22 Jul 2015 às 22:36)

camrov8 disse:


> sismos de 3 são recorrentes e normais para uma zona geologicamente activa. Para quem vive num país onde ocorreu um sismo classificado como 9 em 1755 muita gente assusta-se com este de 3



Assustam-se porque podem ser sismos premonitórios:



> Sismos premonitórios – São os sismos que geralmente precedem um sismo maior que é considerado o principal de uma série. Os sismos premonitórios podem ocorrer desde vários segundos a vários anos antes do principal mas desenvolvem-se sempre no mesmo ambiente sismogénico deste (em inglês: foreshocks).
> 
> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/educativa/glossario/sismologico/index.jsp?page=glossario_st.xml&print=true





Como já disse anteriormente, estes sustos são saudáveis.


----------



## Agreste (22 Jul 2015 às 22:55)

sismos de grau 3 são normais no Algarve... desde que não sejam superficiais. Só tenho de memória sismos mais fortes que abanam tudo em casa. E lembro-me de pelo menos 4.

Toda a gente se lembra do sismo de dezembro de 2009. Até em lisboa se sentiu e foi a sudoeste de sagres.


----------



## Agreste (22 Jul 2015 às 22:58)

"sismos"...

aqueles que sendo pequenos percebes que é um sismo porque a televisão se mexe... ou estás sentado num ambiente calmo e sentes que a cadeira e o chão estremecem.

pior é quando estás a jantar e comida pode cair mal. Já aconteceu.

Os açorianos são muito mais especialistas do que nós aqui no Algarve... é outro campeonato.


----------



## camrov8 (22 Jul 2015 às 23:05)

StormRic disse:


> Assustam-se porque podem ser sismos premonitórios:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não vais ter nenhum grande sismo saído das falhas do país esses são a crosta ajustar-se e são pequenos e numerosos, o dito grande virá da zona de gorringe e não de Monchique ou de Sintra


----------



## StormRic (22 Jul 2015 às 23:10)

david 6 disse:


> outro no Algarve sentido de 3.4, alguem sentiu ou ouviu algo do Sul? houve outro 55min depois perto de Ourique de 2.4 mas não foi sentido
> 
> 2 sismos seguidos de 3 e algo



É estranho não ter sido mais sentido, pois para 3.4 de magnitude, *apenas 3 Km de profundidade* seriam de esperar efeitos pelo menos semelhantes ao de Sintra.

Também é interessante que os dois maciços, Sintra e Monchique têm origens magmáticas semelhantes: a par do de Sines, são maciços eruptivos sub-vulcânicos, "vulcões falhados", intrusões de bolsas de magma que não chegaram à superfície, formadas aquando da abertura do Atlântico Norte.

Para uma primeira ideia do processo, consulte-se, por exemplo:

http://www.cienciaviva.pt/veraocv/2010/downloads/Caminhando com a Geologia na Serra de Sintra.pdf
página 18.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jul 2015 às 23:13)

camrov8 disse:


> Não vais ter nenhum grande sismo saído das falhas do país esses são a crosta ajustar-se e são pequenos e numerosos, o dito grande virá da zona de gorringe e não de Monchique ou de Sintra



Pois virá, concordo, mas não é possível dizer que são irrelacionáveis.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jul 2015 às 23:18)

Agreste disse:


> sismos de grau 3 são normais no Algarve... desde que não sejam superficiais. Só tenho de memória sismos mais fortes que abanam tudo em casa. E lembro-me de pelo menos 4.
> 
> Toda a gente se lembra do sismo de dezembro de 2009. Até em lisboa se sentiu e foi a sudoeste de sagres.



Esse foi sem dúvida, o mais assustador, quer pela intensidade, quer pela duração do mesmo.



camrov8 disse:


> Não vais ter nenhum grande sismo saído das falhas do país esses são a crosta ajustar-se e são pequenos e numerosos, o dito grande virá da zona de gorringe e não de Monchique ou de Sintra



Essa falha de Gorringe é que assusta mais no Algarve e o último significativo faz em Dezembro já 6 anos, *desde daí a falha tem tido muito pouca actividade sentida*, que actividade tem todos os dias.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jul 2015 às 23:19)

Uma ideia que tenho mas que não sei se será válida.

Esse tão grande sismo que um dia irá destruir _metade de Portugal_, não terá já ocorrido em anos anteriores mas com uma magnitude menor que o de 1755?

Refiro-me, por exemplo, ao de 12 de Fevereiro de 2007 de magnitude 5,9 ou ao de 17 de Dezembro de 2009 de magnitude 6,0.


----------



## jorgepaulino (22 Jul 2015 às 23:21)

Lá pelas serras de Monchique deve ter dado um grande estrondo e abanão, foi quase à superfície e daquela magnitude toda !
Este deve ser o local de Portugal continental onde ocorrem mais sismos.

A serra deve estar a crescer !


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jul 2015 às 23:23)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Uma ideia que tenho mas que não sei se será válida.
> 
> Esse tão grande sismo que um dia irá destruir _metade de Portugal_, não terá já ocorrido em anos anteriores mas com uma magnitude menor que o de 1755?
> 
> Refiro-me, por exemplo, ao de 12 de Fevereiro de 2007 de magnitude 5,9 ou ao de 17 de Dezembro de 2009 de magnitude 6,0.



O mais parecido, pode ter sido o de 28 de Fevereiro de 1969 foi o mais próximo ao de 1755.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jul 2015 às 23:24)

Mas o facto de as pessoas se assustarem tem a ver com o saberem que há sismos que são premonitórios. Claro que neste caso recente ficariam mais descansadas se também soubessem que não é destas zonas que virá o grande sismo. O susto é provocado pela percepção de perigo iminente e os pequenos sismos, interpretados como premonitórios transmitem essa percepção. Simplesmente, os verdadeiros premonitórios neste caso serão os que estão frequentemente a ocorrer precisamente em Gorringe, mas esses as pessoas não sentem, por isso não se assustam, ou então estávamos em susto permanente, o que não está nada longe da realidade, afinal de contas.


----------



## Orion (22 Jul 2015 às 23:26)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Uma ideia que tenho mas que não sei se será válida.
> 
> Esse tão grande sismo que um dia irá destruir _metade de Portugal_, não terá já ocorrido em anos anteriores mas com uma magnitude menor que o de 1755?
> 
> Refiro-me, por exemplo, ao de 12 de Fevereiro de 2007 de magnitude 5,9 ou ao de 17 de Dezembro de 2009 de magnitude 6,0.



Não necessariamente. Por exemplo na Califórnia de vez em quando faz um sismo mais intenso. Mas continuam a esperar pelo _the big one_.

No ano passado fez um sismo de 6.0:

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/aug/24/california-earthquake-northern-san-francisco-bay-area

Ainda assim...

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/california-nearly-guaranteed-to-get-major-earthquake-in-next-30-years/

Registos sísmicos pré-1755 seriam bastante úteis.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jul 2015 às 23:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O mais parecido, pode ter sido o de 28 de Fevereiro de 1969 foi o mais próximo ao de 1755.



A energia libertada nesses sismos é ínfima relativamente ao de 1755 e as tensões que se vão acumulando mantém-se. As escalas de tempo geológico e das transformações e movimentos da crusta são tão grandes que de 1755 até agora passou uma fracção de milésimo de segundo numa fricção como a que produzimos quando passamos um dedo num vidro molhado e o seu movimento se faz aos sacões.


----------



## Agreste (22 Jul 2015 às 23:32)

o Algarve tem várias falhas activas ou semi activas com potencial muito destrutivo... a mais conhecida é a de Loulé. Toda a gente passa por cima dela.


----------



## Orion (22 Jul 2015 às 23:40)

http://www.mapfre.com/fundacion/html/revistas/seguridad/n114/docs/Articulo4En.pdf


----------



## Agreste (23 Jul 2015 às 00:00)

a falha de Loulé é muito fácil de ver... entre Faro e Loulé na EN125-4 mais precisamente entre os sítios da Goncinha e da Alfarrobeira... do lado direito está um barranco escavado...

Isso é parte da falha.


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2015 às 00:59)

O sismo de 1755 de tão intenso e invulgar que foi para esta região ainda hoje não é inteiramente compreendido e diferentes teorias continuam a aparecer e novos estudos continuam a ser feitos, mas é relativamente consensual de que aquele conceito que temos de um sismo num dado local (Gorringe por ex.) é um bocado limitado, e que devemos mais olhar para a coisa como uma ruptura ou múltiplas ao longo de centenas de quilómetros. Há até teorias que falam de uma ruptura secundária no vale do Tejo.

_Do ponto de vista geológico e geofísico, o sismo de Lisboa de 1755, com intensidade máxima XI e magnitude
estimada M=8,5 a 8,9 segundo Martins e Mendes Víctor (1990), apresenta-se como uma séria anomalia, um
paradoxo da sismicidade de margens passivas, pois sismos com magnitudes semelhantes apenas ocorrem na
vizinhança de zonas de subdução (p. ex. Japão, Califórnia, Chile) ou de colisão (p.ex. Himalaias). _
*Falha de Marquês de Pombal: estrutura sismo-tsunamigénica do sismo de Lisboa de 1 de Novembro de 1755?*
http://repositorio.lneg.pt/bitstream/10400.9/1019/1/Terrinha_28627CD_L65.pdf

*O mistério do epicentro*
http://expresso.sapo.pt/dossies/dos...smos_portugal/o-misterio-do-epicentro=f553562

*Sabe-se pouco sobre o terramoto de 1755*
http://www.gazetadefisica.spf.pt/magazine/article/505/pdf


----------



## Macroburst (23 Jul 2015 às 02:06)

Ainda bem que se fala no sismo de 1755. Desde muito jovem que procuro todo o tipo de registos históricos do acontecimento, isto apesar de não ser geólogo e sempre me pareceu que nos modelos possiveis existem algo que não explica a mecânica de todo o evento. Algumas informações da época referem que o sismo(?) foi sentido desde Marrocos até países como Alemanha. Estudos recentes no Reino Unido falam dos efeitos do sismo em lagos na Escócia, assim como na Suiça. Até que ponto podemos ter como informação relevante este tipo de textos da época? Alguém com formação na área me poderá explicar como está neste momento a informação que existe sobre o sismo de 1755?


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Jul 2015 às 09:25)

Macroburst disse:


> Ainda bem que se fala no sismo de 1755. Desde muito jovem que procuro todo o tipo de registos históricos do acontecimento, isto apesar de não ser geólogo e sempre me pareceu que nos modelos possiveis existem algo que não explica a mecânica de todo o evento. Algumas informações da época referem que o sismo(?) foi sentido desde Marrocos até países como Alemanha. Estudos recentes no Reino Unido falam dos efeitos do sismo em lagos na Escócia, assim como na Suiça. Até que ponto podemos ter como informação relevante este tipo de textos da época? Alguém com formação na área me poderá explicar como está neste momento a informação que existe sobre o sismo de 1755?




Creio que, apesar de algo hollywoodesco, este vídeo pode ajudar nessa sede de conhecimento, tal como este artigo em inglês.

http://nisee.berkeley.edu/lisbon/

Boas pesquisas


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Jul 2015 às 09:34)

Quanto ao tema geral e aos mais recentes sismos ocorridos em Portugal Continental, dentro dos meus limites de conhecimento na área, sinceramente creio que estes sismos de fraca intensidade ajudam a aliviar a tensão existente na Crosta Terrestre sob os nossos pés. É preferível ter pequenos movimentos e alguns sustos mais habitualmente do que um sismo muito intenso e perdas humanas a cada século...

Para aqueles que são curiosos desta temática, deixo aqui este link:

http://expresso.sapo.pt/dossies/dos...ortugal/sismos-historicos-em-portugal=f553574


----------



## camrov8 (23 Jul 2015 às 19:17)

Gorringe  é um caso único pois todos os dados indicam ser uma nova zona de subducção em formação e que são famosas por sismos fortes, o problema é que não se sabe quanta tenção é lá gerada é como um elástico é sempre dificil saber que vai partir um ou ainda estica mais um bocado, se tivesse ocorrido em terra o sismo de 1755 iríamos ter um Portugal diferente, no epicentro as alterações geomorfologicas  seriam tantas que ninguém iria reconhecer


----------



## james (23 Jul 2015 às 20:24)

Recuando no tempo , também há registos com alguma documentação de sismos com grande intensidade :
No século 16 , provocou grande destruição , atingindo principalmente o Algarve ; no século 14  não há tanta informação , mas o abalo foi suficientemente intenso para provocar o colapso de várias ruas em Lisboa ; no século xii , sabe - se também que a terra tremeu em Lisboa , mas há pouca informação .

Contando também com o sismo de 1969 ( que foi mais intenso daquilo que reza a história , houve bastante destruição no Algarve , no norte do país foi suficientemente intenso para aterrorizar as pessoas e provocar a debandada para a rua , ainda para mais ocorreu de madrugada ; o facto de tão longe do epicentro , o abalo ter sido tão intenso dá para ver a intensidade do sismo ; mas isso foi encoberto pelo regime ) .

Fazendo uma retrospetiva histórica , parece que de 2 em 2 séculos ocorre um forte sismo , o último terá sido à 46 anos . Porém , ocorreram exceções a esta " regra " , como o sismo de Benavente em 1909 . O que indicia que poderão haver várias falhas em Portugal capazes de provocar fortes sismos .


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2015 às 23:22)

Agreste disse:


> a falha de Loulé é muito fácil de ver... entre Faro e Loulé na EN125-4 mais precisamente entre os sítios da Goncinha e da Alfarrobeira... do lado direito está um barranco escavado...
> 
> Isso é parte da falha.



Por acaso, nem sabia que essa zona pertence à falha de Loulé, pensava que era a norte de Loulé.


----------



## jorgepaulino (22 Ago 2015 às 16:05)

16:04, durou 1 a 2 segundos, rugido habitual !


----------



## fablept (22 Ago 2015 às 16:25)

jorgepaulino disse:


> 16:04, durou 1 a 2 segundos, rugido habitual !


Enquanto o IPMA não confirma, registo na estação sísmica a cerca de 40km de Arraiolos...
http://wpsmap.com/portugal/seis.htm...T15:03:00.00&dur=180&output=plot&bpfilter=1-5


----------



## jorgepaulino (22 Ago 2015 às 19:01)

Cá está registado:

2015-08-22 15:04 38,78 -7,96 1 1,3 NE Arraiolos --- --- -

Já agora,
@fablept obrigado pelo link, desconhecia !

Tenho de arranjar um *"tremo*metro" aqui para casa !


----------



## JTavares (22 Ago 2015 às 19:19)

fablept disse:


> Enquanto o IPMA não confirma, registo na estação sísmica a cerca de 40km de Arraiolos...
> http://wpsmap.com/portugal/seis.htm...T15:03:00.00&dur=180&output=plot&bpfilter=1-5


Dá para ver de outra cidade? E como se faz?


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 21:01)

Muito superficial, cerca de 1 Km de profundidade, por isso foi sentido apesar da fraca magnitude de 1,3.


----------



## fablept (22 Ago 2015 às 22:57)

JTavares disse:


> Dá para ver de outra cidade? E como se faz?


Não existem muitas estações sísmicas com dados públicos em Portugal, mas podes dar uma vista de olhos aqui:

http://wpsmap.com/portugal/ (Not mobile friendly eheh )
Icones verdes correspondem a estações sísmicas. Clica numa estação para visualizares Webicorders, e acederes aos dados.
Nunca mais actualizei a lista de estações, quando tiver oportunidade actualizo.


@jorgepaulino
Sempre que achares que sentiste um sismo, basta mudar a data e hora (UTC) do link que enviei, acredito que seja visível em sismos de magnitude >0.8 em Arraiolos.

Para acederem a dados de outras estações a "query" tem os seguintes parametros:

```
http://wpsmap.com/portugal/seis.html?http://service.iris.edu/irisws/timeseries/1/query?net=PM&sta=PESTR&loc=--&cha=BHZ&start=2015-08-22T15:03:00.00&dur=180&output=plot&bpfilter=1-5

NET = Rede - PM (IPMA), LX (Instituto Geofísico), II (IDA Apenas na ilha de São Miguel)
STA = Estação
LOC = nenhum (--), 00, 10, etc..
START = Data T hora (UTC)
DUR = Duração em segundos do plot
OUTPUT = plot, sac, etc.
BPFILTER = Band pass filter, recomendo para sismos locais/regionais >1Hz < 5Hz
```


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2015 às 23:01)

StormRic disse:


> Muito superficial, cerca de 1 Km de profundidade, por isso foi sentido apesar da fraca magnitude de 1,3.



Acho que ele ao longo dos anos também tem sentido e reportado por aqui microsismos um pouco mais profundos. Deve viver mesmo por cima de qualquer estrutura/contexto geológico meio invulgar que propaga melhor as ondas, ou qualquer coisa do género.


----------



## MSantos (23 Ago 2015 às 00:20)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Cá está registado:
> 
> 2015-08-22 15:04 38,78 -7,96 1 1,3 NE Arraiolos --- --- -
> 
> ...



O caro Jorgepaulino nunca falha, Mais um sismo para a coleção!


----------



## jorgepaulino (23 Ago 2015 às 10:11)

Então dentro de casa é onde se percebe mesmo mais a vibração (quando a há) e o ruído. Talvez as paredes façam de caixa de ressonância.


----------



## fablept (24 Ago 2015 às 15:55)

Sismos de baixa magnitude em espaço aberto são dificeis de sentir..estar dentro de um edifício aumenta e muito a probabilidade de sentir um sismo de baixa magnitude. Dentro de casa as ondas sísmicas interagem com o edifício, móveis, etc..em espaço aberto apenas interagem com o solo.

Existem diversos factores que podem amplificar as ondas sísmicas, o tipo de solo (arenosos amplificam, rochosos não) e dentro de casa, como o @jorgepaulino indicou, a ressonância é outro factor, se as ondas sísmicas (movimento do solo) tiverem a mesma frequência que o período natural da casa, o edificio irá responder de forma amplificada às ondas sísmicas. Geralmente uma casa de 2 andares tem uma frequência natural de 5Hz, maioria das ondas S (maior amplitude) de sismos locais/regionais tem essa frequência..
Um dos melhores exemplos de como a ressonância tem capacidade para ser muito destrutiva, é a invenção de Tesla (Oscillator), uma pequena massa a oscilar na frequência natural de um edifício coloca o edifício inteiro a vibrar. Os Caçadores de Mitos (Discovery Channel), testaram este conceito numa ponte e é impressionante como uma massa de alguns kilos, colocou uma ponte inteira a vibrar.

Sobre ouvir as ondas sísmicas, só ouvimos a interação das ondas sísmicas com o solo, edificios, objectos, isto porque não conseguimos ouvir frequências menores que 20Hz, e a maioria dos sismos não provocam ondas sísmicas em frequências maiores que 20Hz, se ouvissemos as ondas sísmicas, seria algo mesmo aterrrador..imagino que fosse como um trovão mas com um tom muito mais grave, a vir do solo..


----------



## jorgepaulino (24 Ago 2015 às 19:34)

Grande explicação @fablept !

Já agora, para ajudar a interpretar, a habitação é de 3 andares em altura, com 2 chaminés a roçar os 11 metros a contar do solo, por apenas quase 8 metros de largura, inserida numa banda de 7 casas iguais. Talvez seja por isso que amplifica bem as vibrações e os ruídos. Bem, com esta informação já chegam ao local onde moro... mas afinal isto é um forum onde se tratam assuntos sérios e onde se aprendem bastantes coisas !

Neste ultimo de sábado eu estava num anexo e ouvi, e quem estava dentro de casa veio ter comigo e disse que ouviu perfeitamente e sentiu a vibração a passar.

Quem ler isto há-de pensar que está aqui um maluquinho !!!!


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2015 às 20:39)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Grande explicação @fablept !
> 
> Já agora, para ajudar a interpretar, a habitação é de 3 andares em altura, com 2 chaminés a roçar os 11 metros a contar do solo, por apenas quase 8 metros de largura, inserida numa banda de 7 casas iguais. Talvez seja por isso que amplifica bem as vibrações e os ruídos. Bem, com esta informação já chegam ao local onde moro... mas afinal isto é um forum onde se tratam assuntos sérios e onde se aprendem bastantes coisas !
> 
> ...



Interessante informação. Pode-se averiguar qual é a estrutura geológica e tipo de solo e substrato rochoso nessa zona.


----------



## jorgepaulino (31 Ago 2015 às 17:13)

E eis que a Natureza continua a dar das suas !
Não estava presente no local mas disseram-me que foi um grande rugido e vibração do solo / paredes.

Podera, pelo valor e profundidade é de esperar que já seja sentido.

*Data (TU)* *Lat.* *Lon.* *Prof.* *Mag.* *Ref.* *Grau* *Local* *+ info*
2015-08-31 13:09 38,77 -7,97 4 2,0 NE Arraiolos --- --- -


----------



## camrov8 (31 Ago 2015 às 19:53)

Uma pergunta essa cena do rugido é verdade ou não. Senti um sismo ainda nem há um ano e não ouvi nada só senti o abanão


----------



## jorgepaulino (31 Ago 2015 às 22:13)

O rugido não é mais que o som de um trovão forte, mas mais abafado que se nota que passa por baixo da terra.
Lês uns posts atrás que há umas excelentes explicações aqui dos nossos colegas profissionais.


----------



## fablept (1 Set 2015 às 17:12)

Um dos melhores exemplos sobre ouvir ou não sismos abaixo de 20Hz..


Um subwoofer a gerar ondas sinusoidais a 7Hz. Não se ouve nada à excepção da interação das ondas com os objectos/estrutura do quarto. 

Ps: Não sou profissional ou "expert" na matéria, apenas dedico-me à sismologia como hobbie.


----------



## fablept (21 Set 2015 às 13:37)

Possível micro sismicidade em São Miguel, no período das 00h e 05h, não consigo localizar decentemente nenhuma onda P..por isso não confirmo se são sismos.
O IPMA/CVARG não cataloga publicamente sismos <M2.






Dados: IRIS  IDA  CMLA 10 BHZ


----------



## fablept (6 Out 2015 às 22:42)

Sismo sentido no Faial/Pico ao inicio da noite de hoje..



> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 06-10-2015 pelas 19:55 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 2.8 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou próximo de Madalena (Pico).
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (escala de Mercalli modificada) no concelho da Madalena (ilha do Pico), foi ainda sentido com intensidade III/IV nas freguesias de Conceição, Angustias, Praia do Almoxarife e Ribeirinha (ilha do Faial).


.


----------



## lserpa (6 Out 2015 às 23:02)

Cá está no mapa... 
Portanto, muito interessante! Estou quase em cima do epicentro e nem senti! O meu cunhado que está na graciosa sentiu! Estando ele a mais de 100km! Como é que é possível... Quando penso que já sei o suficiente, surge isto... Lolol


----------



## fablept (7 Out 2015 às 00:30)

Acho improvável um sismo de Ml2.6 nos Açores ser sentido tão longe, mas não é impossível..por não sentires, depende do local que estavas, o que fazias na altura, se havia barulho ou não, etc..


----------



## lserpa (7 Out 2015 às 00:34)

Eu estava em casa a cozinhar, ele é que me ligou a dizer que achava ter sentido um sismo lol... E seu eu sabia pormenores... E repondi-lhe que aqui não tinha sido lol... Estava enganado hehe


----------



## AzoresPower (7 Out 2015 às 19:44)

Hoje acordei às 5h15 da manhã. Interessante...


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Out 2015 às 05:08)

@AzoresPower 

Tiveste uma boa razão para acordar ... Eu não senti nada ...


Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 07-10-2015 05:15
_2015-10-07 05:15:00_
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 07-10-2015 pelas 05:15 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 2.4 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 4 km a Oeste-Sudoeste de Sta Bárbara (Terceira). 

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) na freguesia de São Pedro, concelho Angra, na Ilha Terceira. 

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. 


Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).


----------



## Wessel1985 (16 Out 2015 às 11:46)

Mais um que por aqui não foi sentido ... O epicentro foi mais para os lados da Praia ...

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 15-10-2015 16:06
_2015-10-15 16:06:00_
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 15-10-2015 pelas 16:06 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 2.4 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 6 km a Nordeste das Lajes (Terceira). 

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de São Bráz, Praia da Vitória, na Ilha Terceira. 

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. 


Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).


----------



## fablept (16 Out 2015 às 14:36)

Não é comum a localização desses sismos na Terceira, 2 a norte das Lajes, 1 a sudoeste de Angra..


Aqui vai uma pergunta, como localizar a fronteira entre a Placa Tectónica Euroasiática e a Africana (ex: Rift da Terceira) utilizando o epicentro dos sismos nos Açores?





Resposta



Spoiler



Just connect the dots!


----------



## ecobcg (21 Out 2015 às 09:44)

Sismo sentido agora mesmo aqui em Lagoa! Abanou bem!!


----------



## sielwolf (21 Out 2015 às 09:45)

há cerca de 5 min o  meu prédio abanou todo em Portimão.... Intensidade considerável


----------



## sielwolf (21 Out 2015 às 09:51)

Magnitude 3,4 segundo o IPMA. Foi a NW de Silves


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2015 às 09:54)

sielwolf disse:


> Magnitude 3,4 segundo o IPMA. Foi a NW de Silves



Até foi um intensidade considerável. Admira-me o site do IPMA ainda estar de pé. Além que o epicentro foi em terra.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Out 2015 às 09:58)




----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2015 às 09:58)




----------



## sielwolf (21 Out 2015 às 10:05)

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 21-10-2015 pelas 09:39 (hora local) foi registado nas estaçôes da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.4 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 8 km a Oeste-Noroeste de Silves.

De acordo com a informação disponível, este sismo foi sentido, devendo em breve ser emitido novo comunicado com informação instrumental e macrossísmica actualizada.

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


----------



## Agreste (21 Out 2015 às 10:09)

em Faro não se passou nada.


----------



## aoc36 (21 Out 2015 às 10:34)

Por Albufeira tb senti.


----------



## MSantos (21 Out 2015 às 11:36)

Este sismo teve uma intensidade bastante relevante, felizmente não foi mais forte:


----------



## ecobcg (21 Out 2015 às 11:59)

De referir o som que acompanhou o sismo... ainda antes de começar a tremer, foi bem audível um "troar", parecia um trovão...1 a 2 segundos depois, sentiu-se o sismo, que terá durado uns 3 a 4 segundos.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2015 às 12:15)

*Sismo no Algarve obriga a evacuação de escola*
http://sol.pt/noticia/418042


----------



## ecobcg (21 Out 2015 às 12:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Sismo no Algarve obriga a evacuação de escola*
> http://sol.pt/noticia/418042



Foi um bom treino! Ehehe!


----------



## vamm (21 Out 2015 às 13:31)

3,4 em Silves? Isso é dose! 
Os de 4 em Monchique chegam a sentir-se aqui, mas esse não passou a Serra. Quem lá estava deve ter apanhado pequeno susto


----------



## jorgepaulino (21 Out 2015 às 21:36)

Monchique, o local de Portugal continental com mais sismos, claro, logo depois seguido pela zona norte de Arraiolos ! 

Lá está o som do trovão que eu várias vezes escrevo !


----------



## camrov8 (21 Out 2015 às 23:08)

Evacuar uma escola por um sismo de 3,4 só cá em zonas como Japão e afins não havia aulas o ano todo


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2015 às 23:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Sismo no Algarve obriga a evacuação de escola*
> http://sol.pt/noticia/418042



Um sismozinho destes fazem uma evacuação da escola. Quando é a falha de Gorringe que abana bem pior que isto ninguém levanta o rabo das cadeiras. Já senti um bem mais forte na universidade em Fevereiro de 2007 de 6.1 e ficou tudo sentadinho como manda o protocolo, qual evacuação qual quê.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Out 2015 às 01:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Um sismozinho destes fazem uma evacuação da escola. Quando é a falha de Gorringe que abana bem pior que isto ninguém levanta o rabo das cadeiras. Já senti um bem mais forte na universidade em Fevereiro de 2007 de 6.1 e ficou tudo sentadinho como manda o protocolo, qual evacuação qual quê.


Lembro-me tão bem desse!!! Estava na Secundária de VRSA. E também foi evacuada.  
Acaba por funcionar como um simulacro não planeado.


----------



## MSantos (22 Out 2015 às 10:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Um sismozinho destes fazem uma evacuação da escola. Quando é a falha de Gorringe que abana bem pior que isto ninguém levanta o rabo das cadeiras. Já senti um bem mais forte na universidade em Fevereiro de 2007 de 6.1 e ficou tudo sentadinho como manda o protocolo, qual evacuação qual quê.



No dia em que acontecer alguma coisa realmente forte vai ser uma desgraça! Não estamos minimamente preparados,  ser for seguido de um tsunami pior ainda, com a malta a ir para as praias para ver melhor em vez de procurar um lugar seguro.


----------



## vamm (22 Out 2015 às 10:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Um sismozinho destes fazem uma evacuação da escola. Quando é a falha de Gorringe que abana bem pior que isto ninguém levanta o rabo das cadeiras. Já senti um bem mais forte na universidade em Fevereiro de 2007 de 6.1 e ficou tudo sentadinho como manda o protocolo, qual evacuação qual quê.


Também estava em aulas, no meu 9º ano, acho eu... a professora saiu porta fora, feita doida, nós ficámos todos na sala, alguns meteram-se debaixo das mesas. Se acontecer algo mais "a sério", fica tudo sentadinho na mesma 
O de 6.0 de 2009 à 1h30 da manhã é que me fez acordar e ainda pensei em sair porta fora, mas depois parou e fiquei a pensar "se fizerem mais, vou para a rua!" 
Em 2011 também fez um de 4.0 em Monchique, às 7h30 da manhã +/-, quando o senti só pensei "isto outra vez? opa" e voltei a dormir. 

Portanto, se evacuaram uma escola porque estavam em cima de um sismo de 3.4, não me admiro, isso não é habitual por cá, logo não acho que tenha comparação ao Japão ou a tantas outras zonas (Açores, Madeira ou até ali Arraiolos que andam sempre a tremelicar). O meu moço é que diz "se trabalhassem numa mina, nunca iam dar pelos sismos".


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2015 às 20:49)

MSantos disse:


> No dia em que acontecer alguma coisa realmente forte vai ser uma desgraça! Não estamos minimamente preparados,  ser for seguido de um tsunami pior ainda, com a malta a ir para as praias para ver melhor em vez de procurar um lugar seguro.



MSantos, já tivemos um exemplo desses em pleno Verão no Algarve, onde as praias foram evacuadas por causa do suposto "tsunami" e ficou tudo expectante, uns metros mais atrás junto à praia.


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2015 às 23:10)

falando em tsunami... vejam esta ilusão de optica na china... chama-se Fada Morgana a este efeito.


----------



## jorgepaulino (8 Nov 2015 às 06:27)

6h25


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2015 às 09:01)

jorgepaulino disse:


> 6h25



Deve ter sido um destes: 

2015-11-08 06:25 38,90 -8,02 12 1,7 SE Mora
2015-11-08 06:25 38,89 -8,03 18 1,8 SE Mora


----------



## jorgepaulino (8 Nov 2015 às 09:35)

Engraçado eu só ouvi 1 !


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2015 às 09:47)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Engraçado eu só ouvi 1 !



Ao que parece, se não ocorreu nenhum erro,  foram dois sismos no mesmo minuto e com uma intensidade semelhante.


----------



## jorgepaulino (8 Nov 2015 às 11:38)

Mas com uma profundidade diferente e isso de certeza que pode ser determinante para se dar por ele ou não.
O IGN espanhol só mostra um evento mais profundo, quase na mesma zona, devem diferir 2 a 3 kms de diferença em termos de localização à superfície.


----------



## fablept (7 Dez 2015 às 19:45)

Ao que parece houve alguma actividade sísmica a sul da ilha Graciosa (Açores), do sábado para o domingo..ao todo foram 16 sismos de baixa magnitude, apenas um foi sentido pela população da ilha da Graciosa.




> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que, segundo o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA), O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 03:45 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 6 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2.9 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 7 km a W de Luz, ilha Graciosa.
> 
> 
> De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima II/III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Guadalupe, ilha Graciosa.
> ...





> 2015-12-06 22:51 39,01 -27,81 24 2,0 Fossa Este Graciosa --- --- -
> 2015-12-06 05:27 39,06 -28,10 8 2,1 NW Graciosa --- --- -
> 2015-12-06 04:45 38,99 -28,06 3 3,0 SW Graciosa III Guadalupe -


----------



## lserpa (9 Dez 2015 às 13:21)

E por São Miguel... 


> COMUNICADO SISMOLÓGICO 63/2015
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que, segundo o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA), desde as 21:30 horas (hora local = UTC-1) do dia de ontem, 8 de dezembro, tem vindo a ser registada atividade sísmica com características de baixa frequência, o que pode indicar a presença de fluídos magmáticos/hidrotermais na sua origem.
> 
> ...


----------



## fablept (9 Dez 2015 às 13:56)

Pela primeira vez leio o CVARG a falar em sismos de baixa frequência nos Açores..e como o próprio comunicado indica, pode estar relacionado com fluídos hidrotermais ou magmáticos. Sismos de baixa frequência, estão relacionados com a frequência em Hz / período (ex: 0.2 segundos) das ondas sísmicas. Geralmente um sismo tectónico tem uma faixa algo abrangente, entre 2Hz~10Hz, sismos de baixa frequência, tem uma faixa muito menor, entre 2Hz~4Hz (exemplo), e esta diferença permite saber que são sismos de origem não tectónica..

Agora resta saber, se houve até agora registos contínuos..

Infelizmente a estação sísmica do Fogo continua offline, por isso não consigo aceder aos dados.


----------



## Orion (9 Dez 2015 às 14:14)

À agência Lusa, a presidente da direção do CIVISA, Teresa Ferreira, explicou que “ao longo desta noite registou-se uma atividade sísmica fora do normal”, esclarecendo que “os sinais sísmicos registados não são tectónicos e, como tal, não permitem uma localização epicentral tão rigorosa”.

“Na origem destes sinais sísmicos poderá estar a movimentação dos fluidos, quer magmáticos, quer hidrotermais”, declarou Teresa Ferreira, garantindo “acompanhamento permanente ao evoluir da situação”.

Assinalando que se trata de 55 sismos de baixa magnitude, a presidente do CIVISA acrescentou que, “ocasionalmente, é registado este tipo de eventos, mas a quantidade é acima da média, pelo que se justificou a emissão da nota” da Proteção Civil.

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticia/sao-miguel-com-atividade-sismica-de-baixa-frequencia


----------



## fablept (9 Dez 2015 às 17:05)

Ainda vim para os lados de Água de Alto ver se registava alguma coisa..mas a parte electrónica está instável e não consegue fazer log por mais de uns minutos. Pouca sorte..

Edit:
A única coisa que vi de diferente, mas não deve estar relacionado com esta actividade. 






E para os curiosos..




Comunicação bluetooth entre o microcontrolador e tablet. O problema de instabilidade deve-se ao OP-AMP.


----------



## fablept (10 Dez 2015 às 14:33)

Esta actividade foi notícia de abertura do Telejornal da RTP-Açores

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
Até às 18h de ontem, foram contabilizados 70 eventos, mas a actividade estava com tendências de diminuir.

Características de sismos de baixa frequência:
-Baixa frequência, 0.5Hz 3Hz, mas geralmente encontram-se na faixa dos 1Hz~3Hz.
-Epicentro de dificil localização, as ondas aparecerem de forma emergente, ao contrário dos sismos "normais" tectónicos, em que o inicio das ondas é perfeitamente visível.
-Geralmente de baixa magnitude <Ml1.0, mas que em certos vulcões podem atingir magnitudes a rondar Ml3~Ml4.
-Este tipo de sismos ocorrem em zonas vulcânicas, e há um outro tipo de sismo de baixa frequência, chamado "sismo lento" que ocorre em zonas tectónicas específicas (ex: subducção), como no Japão, zona noroeste dos EUA (info: http://pnsn.org/tremor/overview).

O meu entusiasmo com este tipo de sismos já tem algum tempo, vi sismos de baixa frequência em estações sísmicas em vários vulcões do Alasca (vulcânicos) e no noroeste do EUA (tectónicos) e desde então que os procuro em São Miguel pela estação sísmica do Fogo, mas já fui induzido a erro várias vezes. Agora que ocorre um swarm deste tipo de sismos, a estação do Fogo está offline eheh

Se tivesse a ocorrer sismicidade de alta frequência e que este swarm fosse acompanhado por tremor, seria motivos para preocupação, agora um swarm de sismos de baixa frequência de forma isolada, não quer dizer nada de especial, penso eu..


----------



## fablept (10 Dez 2015 às 23:17)

> 10-12-2015 19:00
> São Miguel
> 
> Atividade sísmica na ilha de São Miguel - atualização
> ...


Fonte: http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Paginas/home-cvarg.aspx


----------

